# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Bán nhiều thứ linh tinh độc hại (ray, visme, biến tần, mũi phay...)

## phuongmd

1. Cặp ray con lăn THK bản 25 dài 340mm, hành trình 110mm, phù hợp trục Z máy H tải nặng, mới 80% bót và hít.
Giá 800K. Có mấy cặp nhưng chưa lôi ra hết.


2. Mấy cục NR50-5100 của Nhật. Quay rất nhẹ mà êm. Collet 6.000mm. Bơm khí nén vô cái lỗ nó sẽ thụt thò cái collet ra, kêu bịch bịch nghe rất thích. Chưa vệ sinh gì nên nhìn hơi bẩn.
Cái này chờ mãi bác Thảo ko chịu xả hàng biến tần cho em nó nên đành ra đi.
1 cục 400k, lấy 3 cục 1tr.



3. Motor Mitsubishi HG-KR23 200W đời J4 mới như vừa mở hộp. Mua về để chờ driver nhưng ko biết chờ đến bao giờ nên đành cho đi với giá gốc 500K. Bác nào có driver của nó để lại cho mình cũng được.


4. Một lũ biến tần E520 400W, 200W của Mitsubishi mất mẹt, chờ tắm rửa và test thử sẽ post sau. Chạy spind của bác Quảng rất OK.

Thanks.

----------


## haopvpw

Em đặt gạch 3 cục NR50-5100 nha bác chủ. Bác cho e số đt và số tài khoản

----------


## ghoang

"1tr8 cả lũ" là tất cả như trong hình hay sao anh?

----------


## phuongmd

Cập nhật lại mục 4. Đã tắm rửa xong nhưng chưa có mặt điều khiển nên chưa running test được, nhưng cấp nguồn thì mạch điều khiển đều sáng. Theo con mắt cú vọ của em thì sống hết như cái lô 15 chiếc em bán cho bác Mạnh ở tận cộng hòa liên bang Đức gần CLB Baiép Munich ah.
Mitubishi E520, có 4 chiếc 400W và 2 chiếc 200W.
Iêu tiên cho ae lấy hết vì xa Tín thành. 1.8tr cả lũ.
Giá này gọi là ngồi bệt đít xuống nền nhà luôn nên ae đừng bagin nhé.

Thanks all. Chiều sẽ post tiếp mục 5 sẽ là 1 con AC SERVO MITSUBISHI J3 400W mới leng keng.

----------


## phuongmd

> "1tr8 cả lũ" là tất cả như trong hình hay sao anh?


Cả lũ này luôn đó ghoang

----------


## ghoang

Giá rẻ bất ngờ, để em tìm cái màn hình trước rồi tính tiếp  :Big Grin:

----------

phuongmd

----------


## phuongmd

Cập nhật lại chút:
- Mục số 2: đã bán 1 chiếc, còn 2 chiếc chưa thò thụt collet được nên mình ko bán. Nhờ bác nào có võ mở giúp mình với xin hậu tạ.
- Mục số 4: đã bán 2 chiếc 200W, còn 4 chiếc, bán 1.4tr 4 chiếc đó luôn, đồng thời hỗ trợ bác nào mua màn hình PA02-02 của nó trên taobao không lấy tiền dịch vụ - chỉ lấy giá shop x 3500 nhé (giá trên đó là 80 tệ 1 chú)
Cập nhật thêm 2 mục nữa:
5.
Một chú AC SERVO Mitsubishi MR-J3S-40A mới 99% chưa tì vết, dây dợ nguyên bản còn mùi thơm của Nhật. Mình mua chiếc này về để ngắm. Ngắm chán rồi bán. Chiếc này khai sinh 2011 và về hưu ở nhà mình năm 2014, tức là gần như chưa làm việc nhiều.
Giá mong ước kỷ niệm xưa là 5tr. Bác nào qua nhà lấy thì tốt sẽ có quà tặng vì nhà mình xa tín thành.




6.
Một chú biến tần LS của Hàn quốc rất đẹp nhưng mất mẹt rồi. Nhưng ko sao vì còn lại các phím bấm trên PCB nên chức năng bình thường. Đã test OK. Theo con mắt diều hâu của em là con này mới tinh chưa chạy nhưng bị lưu kho quăng quật.
Giá 350K không ship.


Thanks all.

----------


## anhthai20121991

biến tần này xài cho spindle 130w của bác Quảng ko?

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Con biến tần Ls IG5a kia mấy Kw vậy bác, k nắp vậy điều khiển được không, giá thế nào

----------


## phuongmd

> biến tần này xài cho spindle 130w của bác Quảng ko?


Điều khiển tốt ah. Bác mua mình sẽ setup luôn chỉ việc plug and play nhé. Hoặc option thứ 2 là bác mua con E520 400w kia cũng OK nhé.



> Con biến tần Ls IG5a kia mấy Kw vậy bác, k nắp vậy điều khiển được không, giá thế nào


0.4kW, mất mặt nhưng vẫn làm việc tốt, giá 350K.
Thanks all.

P/S: bác nào chuyển xèng cho mình rồi thì cho mình lại địa chỉ và điện thoại ah. 2 biến tần 200W với cặp ray ah. Để mình chuyển hàng.

----------


## lesonct

Cái hộp số có bán không vậy a

----------


## phuongmd

> Cái hộp số có bán không vậy a


Mình vừa mới moi ra đó bác.

_Tình hình em mới săn được em hành tinh harmonic mặt bích con lăn mã HPG thần thánh cho máy phay CNC hay plasma khổ lớn.
Mã HPG của hãng Harmonic dùng mặt bích con lăn , có cốt rời kèm theo._
Mượn lời của 1 bác trùm CNC trong Sài gòn.



Bộ này mình đang có dự định làm trục A đấy bác ạ. Bác xem có hành tráng ko nhé.
Cũng đang để ngắm, khi nào ngắm chán sẽ cho cả bộ đó lên sàn.
Bác ở HN thì qua mình chơi xem, ưng cái bụng sẽ có giá Ok, nhưng trong SG chắc chịu vì mình ngại ko muốn ship vì tiền ship cao quá.

----------


## h-d

đầu BT30 kia bán không bác chủ?

----------


## phuongmd

Update lại chút. BT đã bán hết.



> đầu BT30 kia bán không bác chủ?



Mắt bác tinh quá đấy. Cái đó là đầu BT40 NIKKEN NPU-8 của Nhật, kẹp mũi khoan 0.3 đến 8mm đó bác.
Mình ko biết giá nên ko biết bán bao nhiêu cả. Bác có gì đổi ko? hôm trước thấy bác có nhiều cục này lắm, giờ bác còn ko ah?

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Mình vừa mới moi ra đó bác.
> 
> _Tình hình em mới săn được em hành tinh harmonic mặt bích con lăn mã HPG thần thánh cho máy phay CNC hay plasma khổ lớn.
> Mã HPG của hãng Harmonic dùng mặt bích con lăn , có cốt rời kèm theo._
> Mượn lời của 1 bác trùm CNC trong Sài gòn.
> 
> 
> 
> Bộ này mình đang có dự định làm trục A đấy bác ạ. Bác xem có hành tráng ko nhé.
> ...


hnay e mới biết bác ở HN.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  hnao qua bác ủng hộ bác 1 vài món.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

phuongmd

----------


## hoahong102

đăng ký cái bt40 khoan nếu chủ thớt có giá hời  :Smile:

----------


## linhdt1121

Anh Phương có cái biến tần nào lớn hơn 1.5kw ko, thấy anh nhiều biến tần nên cứ hỏi.

----------


## Mãi Chờ

con ATC NR50-5100 không có motor của nó chẳng làm được gì, cứ tưởng chế cháo được.... bác nào có cái motor của nó để em 1 cái nhé

----------


## phuongmd

> Anh Phương có cái biến tần nào lớn hơn 1.5kw ko, thấy anh nhiều biến tần nên cứ hỏi.


Các mục trên đã bán hết. Cập nhật tiếp.

*Mục số 7:* là 1 con biến tần Mitsubishi E540 5.5KW 380V mặt mũi đầy đủ, đã test OK. Vỏ phía trên bể 1 chút nhưng ko sao. Loại này rất trâu và nặng như 1 con bò.
Giá 3.5tr



*Mục số 8:* là 1 con biến tần Mitubishi E520 không mặt mũi, công suất 750W, đã test và setup chạy với spindle 24000vph. Giá 500K.


*Mục số 9:* là 2 con biến tần Delta-L hình thức 80% hơi trớt trát chút do xxx nhiều, công suất 400W, bao test và setup chạy với spindle 24000vph. Giá 500K 1 con. Mua 2 con 900K.



Tất cả ko bao ship.

----------

Ensado

----------


## hoahong102

Bác chủ cho xin inbox cái bt khoan ? Hời là em hốt chơi dù ít dùng

----------


## khangscc

Em gạch 1 em biến tần ạ, bác có spin nào chạy với con này để em luôn ạ, inbox em 0907579870

----------


## phuongmd

> con ATC NR50-5100 không có motor của nó chẳng làm được gì, cứ tưởng chế cháo được.... bác nào có cái motor của nó để em 1 cái nhé


Mình mới chuyển sang ATC mini nên cũng khoái em này lắm nhưng chưa kiếm được nhiều đồ.
Bác Mãi Chờ cứ chờ thêm 1 thời gian nữa, khi nào test xong hoặc kiếm được sẽ báo cho bác, còn giờ bác cứ gom đồ đi. He he.

Con này là loại EM-3060J, mình cũng vừa kiếm được cho vào bộ này chơi thôi. Bản thân nó là chiếc động cơ BLDC nên bác có thể chế bằng BLDC của RC xem có được ko, bác chọn motor có KV cao chút. ESC 40A bác cần em kiếm cho 1 con.
Chờ mãi mà ko kiếm được Driver mình cũng sẽ thử cấp 3 pha của ESC vì thấy nó có giắc cắm rồi, chỉ lo làm mát hơi dầu nữa là OK.

----------


## khangscc

Em gạch 1 con biến tần 500k ạ, bác chủ có spin nào chạy với con này để em 1 con

----------


## khangscc

thôi bác ạ, em xai spin thôi. Biến tần của bác xài được với spin của bác quảng ko, nếu được bác cho em cái TK em chuyển gạch 1 con 400W

----------


## buuck

> Các mục trên đã bán hết. Cập nhật tiếp.
> 
> *Mục số 7:* là 1 con biến tần Mitsubishi E540 5.5KW 380V mặt mũi đầy đủ, đã test OK. Vỏ phía trên bể 1 chút nhưng ko sao. Loại này rất trâu và nặng như 1 con bò.
> Giá 3.5tr
> 
> 
> 
> *Mục số 8:* là 1 con biến tần Mitubishi E520 không mặt mũi, công suất 750W, đã test và setup chạy với spindle 24000vph. Giá 500K.
> 
> ...


BT Delta L con ko bac, minh dang ky 1con, hỏi bác ở đâu vậy. Để minh lấy hàng. Bac nt cho mình qua đt dùm nha. Mình ko có thường online, nên bác nt dùm. Thanks. Dt: 01668 496 468.

----------


## phuongmd

Tất cả các em 400W đã về với các đại gia, thấy mấy bác hỏi nhưng cũng ko còn nhiều, chỉ còn 1 con duy nhất.
*Mục số 10:*
1 chú Omron Yaskawa 400w mới như vừa đập hộp, test kỹ càng ,bụng em Ngọc Trinh như nào thì nó như thế luôn.
Cái này dành để chạy spindle 130W nhưng nay đã tậu được 1 bộ thần thánh khác nên nhượng lại giá 750K không bao ship./.

----------


## linhdt1121

Mã số 8.
Cho em hỏi con này chạy spin tầu 0.8kw ổn ko anh.
Nếu ổn em xin gạch nhé.

----------


## phuongmd

> Mã số 8.
> Cho em hỏi con này chạy spin tầu 0.8kw ổn ko anh.
> Nếu ổn em xin gạch nhé.


Chạy sẽ bị đuối và không tốt, thường chọn biến tần có công suất cao hơn 1 cấp so với công suất spindle/.
Nếu xài điện 3pha 380V mình giới thiệu loại Mitsu E540 1.5KW 380V. Đang có 2 con.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Chạy sẽ bị đuối và không tốt, thường chọn biến tần có công suất cao hơn 1 cấp so với công suất spindle/.
> Nếu xài điện 3pha 380V mình giới thiệu loại Mitsu E540 1.5KW 380V. Đang có 2 con.


Cảm ơn anh, cái đó thì em biết nhưng nghĩ china ghi 0.8 nhưng cs thực sẽ thấp hơn nên mới hỏi anh vậy, chắc lại phải tìm china rồi.
3 pha thì ko có anh ah

----------


## phuongmd

*Bác nào nhặt hết chỗ này sẽ được đi xem hội.*
Tổng cộng 3kg các bác ạ, lẫn lộn toàn linh kiện dán mới tinh: tụ, diode, linh tinh phèng, bác nào quan tâm thì em sẽ soi cho từng loại vì mắt mũi hơi kém.
Em ngồi nhặt được 1 lúc xong buồn ko nhặt nữa, up lên cho nó xong.
100k / 1kg.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Đống con chân dán 3 chân (TO-263 thì phải) là Trans hay là gì vậy cụ, cụ cho em thông số của mớ đó với mấy con tụ nhôm được không?

----------

TLP

----------


## phuongmd

Tụ nhôm 25V, 50V các loại từ 1uF đến 100uF.
Đống 3 chân toàn Thyristor.
Đống bé thì hàng trăm loại cụ ạ.
Nhưng mà nó đi về Đà nẵng với 1 bác rồi.
Mà cái bác mua hàng ấy ko biết hàn mấy chục năm nữa mới hết được cái đống này.  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Hic hic!

----------


## phuongmd

Mục số 11:
Có 3 bộ, để lại 1 bộ, bán 2 bộ. Vì đang làm chiếc máy như này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/80...ua-Phuong-Mike
KR30 hành trình 55mm, visme fi10 bước 6 làm trục Z rất đẹp. 
Hàng đẹp như mới. Giá 600K /1 bộ.



Mục số 12:
Bộ điều khiển động cơ, cái này ai cũng biết. Hàng đẹp long lanh.
Giá 750K


Mục số 13:
Bộ điều khiển nhiệt độ E5CN, cái này làm đồ ấp hột vịt. Hàng đẹp long lanh.
Giá 300K


Mục số 14:
Máy hàn HAKKO điện 100V ko có tay hàn. Vỏ có trầy xước nhưng ruột long lanh. Cái này là niềm mơ ước của mình và nhiều kỹ sư điện tử.
Giá 300K 1 cục, có 2 chiếc gác tay hàn bác nào đến trước nhận trước. {GIÁ NGỒI BỆT}




Mục số 15:
Bộ trục AB hoặc AC hiếm gặp phù hợp cho việc làm máy mini dự án của mình nhưng ko biết làm 5 trục nên bán. Bộ này gồm có:
2 bộ servo motor 50W, driver 100W Mitsu J2S, đủ giây jac cáp tín hiệu.
2 trục hộp số tỉ số truyền 1:80 chạy dây đai tiêu chuẩn ko rơ rão, nó gật gù như cánh tay.
Giá 5tr.




_Tất cả không bao ship._

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy 1 em hakko nhé ( hi có gác tay đẹp nhá )

----------


## Ledngochan

Mục số 13 có cảm biến không bác?

----------


## duytrungcdt

Bác cho e 1 chú Nako và gác tay còn lại nhé
Mai e ck
Thank

----------


## phuongmd

Cập nhật chút:
Bác H ở ĐN lấy 1 bộ HAKKO có gác
Bác THUHANOI lấy 1 bộ HAKKO có gác đẹp
Bạn duytrungcdt lấy 1 bộ ko có gác - bác qua lấy fix cho bác tiền xăng xe.
Nên còn 1 bộ ko có gác nữa.


23h15 hôm qua có bác đuôi 8408 (ông emptyhb) gạch nốt Hakko. Hết rồi. Có sẽ báo tiếp.




> Mục số 13 có cảm biến không bác?


Cảm biến nó đi chơi rồi Hân ơi.

Up thêm 1 mục nữa
Mục số 16:
1 cặp ray LH25 của NSK mới nguyên chưa bóc tem. Dài 360mm, hành trình sát 2 block được 150mm phù hợp trục Z.
Giá 500K/1 kg.

_Còn 2 cặp mới tinh NSK bản 20 dài khoảng 500 chưa bóc tem. Ai quan tâm PM mình bóc._

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## elenercom

Ước gì mềnh được bóc tem em số 16. Bác Hồ bảu không được mới đau chứ. kekeke

----------

phuongmd

----------


## toanho

sorry post nhẩm

----------


## Ninh Tran

còn hakko em đăng kí hai cục. ko thì một cục cũng ok.

----------


## phuongmd

Các cụ mua máy HAKKO của em thì mua đầu hàn ở đây nhé.
Rất ngon bổ rẻ.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/79...ong-lon-gia-re

----------


## emptyhb

> Các cụ mua máy HAKKO của em thì mua đầu hàn ở đây nhé.
> Rất ngon bổ rẻ.
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/79...ong-lon-gia-re


Bác cho địa chỉ mua tay hàn nữa thì ngon  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuongmd

> Bác cho địa chỉ mua tay hàn nữa thì ngon


Hình như anh Thảo có nhiều, hoặc là loại khác nhưng anh Thảo biết chỗ mua bác Tuấn ah.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## tcm

Bên linh kiện điện tử Minh Hà có bán. Tay hàn của TQ 370.000 cái.
http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-1782-tay...51-fx951-.html

----------


## phuongmd

Mục số 16: Cặp ray NSK bản 20 (mã nhà SX LS20) chiều dài 460mm mới nguyên hộp chưa bóc tem, còn cả những nút nhựa bịt lỗ ốc vít.

Các cụ mua về mà làm máy cho mình xài thỉnh thoảng lấy ra ngắm nhé.




Giá 500k / 1kg. 2 cây nặng 3.2kg = 1.6tr

----------


## Ng Quy

> Mục số 11:
> Có 3 bộ, để lại 1 bộ, bán 2 bộ. Vì đang làm chiếc máy như này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/80...ua-Phuong-Mike
> KR30 hành trình 55mm, visme fi10 bước 6 làm trục Z rất đẹp. 
> Hàng đẹp như mới. Giá 600K /1 bộ.
> _Tất cả không bao ship._


cái này còn không? inbox thông tin mình lấy cái này nếu còn nha. cám ơn bạn.

----------


## phuongmd

MS17: Kìm TRONEX, các cụ gô gờ TRONEX là biết ngay.
Dùng để cắt dây, cắt chân linh kiện, làm bảng quảng cáo LED của USA sịn, đã sử dụng chất lượng 90%, có ốc lục giác siết chống lỏng khác với kìm TQ dập khớp xoay. Mua về ko làm gì thì chuyển sang làm leo cho BX cũng được nhé các cụ.
Giá 3 chiếc 100K, 10 chiếc giá 300K.

----------


## maxx.side

Đặt 10 cái Kiềm giao dịch sao đây bác chủ

----------

phuongmd

----------


## Ga con

Em lấy 10 kềm nhé bác. Bác cho em số tk.

Thanks.

----------


## phuongmd

Các cụ bấm vào chữ LIÊN HỆ ở chữ ký hoặc vào link http://taikhoanphuongmd.tk/
Có cả số TK, số nhà em. Thanks các cụ.

----------


## Gamo

Như đã đt em lấy 10 cái kềm nhe. Sáng mai em chuyển tiền ợ

----------

phuongmd

----------


## Mechanic

Mình đặt 10 cây nhé. Đang chuyen tien cho bác

----------

phuongmd

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> MS17: Kìm TRONEX, các cụ gô gờ TRONEX là biết ngay.
> Dùng để cắt dây, cắt chân linh kiện, làm bảng quảng cáo LED của USA sịn, đã sử dụng chất lượng 90%, có ốc lục giác siết chống lỏng khác với kìm TQ dập khớp xoay. Mua về ko làm gì thì chuyển sang làm leo cho BX cũng được nhé các cụ.
> Giá 3 chiếc 100K, 10 chiếc giá 300K.



50 cái kìm bác chuyển giúp em xuống thường tín nhé

----------

phuongmd

----------


## GORLAK

Mình lấy 3 cây nhé.

----------


## maxx.side

> Các cụ bấm vào chữ LIÊN HỆ ở chữ ký hoặc vào link http://taikhoanphuongmd.tk/
> Có cả số TK, số nhà em. Thanks các cụ.


Mình chuyển tiền rồi nhé, nhận dc nhớ báo để mình đưa địa chỉ gởi hàng

----------


## phuongmd

Hết kìm. Thanks các cụ.

----------


## CKD

Nhanh dữ.. tính hốt ít kềm để dùng mà nhìn lại thì đã xong mất rồi

----------


## inhainha

Bác nào gom số lượng lớn nhượng lại cho mình 3 cái đi.  :Big Grin:

----------


## elenercom

Nhà mình cách nhà bác chủ  1 km mà chạy sang không kịp. Ghê thật...... hehehe. Móng chân thì đang dài quá.

----------


## thuhanoi

Ôh quá nhanh như bão, cái này mà làm LED quá êm tay, còn làm LEO thì cùng bác enelecom đặt hàng trước  :Big Grin:

----------


## writewin

h mới vào thấy top của anh, bộ com bô nhỏ còn ko anh, để lại em bộ đó nhé, với vài cái kềm cắt luôn ^^

----------


## hung1706

Hehe ms12 vexta controller còn ko bác chủ

----------


## phuongmd

> Hehe ms12 vexta controller còn ko bác chủ


Còn 1 chiếc mời bác Hưng. Thanks bác.

----------


## hung1706

Sr bác chủ, tính chiều nay alo bác nhưng lúc sáng ku em nó đặt 1 con từ Tung Của về rồi. Thanks bác chủ nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuongmd

MS 18: (số đẹp) Vừa tháo máy em BT Mitsubishi E520 7.5KW, điện áp vào 220V, rất đẹp phù hợp với con heo mọi hoặc chạy nhiều đầu dao.
Giá 4.4tr mặc cả thoải mái




Ảnh có sàn gỗ là ảnh của em nhé các cụ.

----------


## thuhanoi

> MS 18: (số đẹp) Vừa tháo máy em BT Mitsubishi E520 7.5KW, điện áp vào 220V, rất đẹp phù hợp với con heo mọi hoặc chạy nhiều đầu dao.
> Giá 4.4tr mặc cả thoải mái
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ảnh có sàn gỗ là ảnh của em nhé các cụ.


Lụm em này nhá  :Big Grin:  (như đã ĐT)

----------


## phuongmd

MS19: 3 cục BK12 ko phải của THK nhưng tháo máy Hàn quốc rât đẹp vẫn còn mẩu visme THK  đầy đủ ren đệm. 200k 1 cục.
MS20: 5 cục khớp 10-8 rất đẹp likenew. 120k 1 cục.
Lấy cả bao ship.

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> Lụm em này nhá  (như đã ĐT)


Bác nhường cho em con này nhé

----------


## phuongmd

Bác Mãi Chờ với bác Hều thương lượng với nhau đi cõng luôn MS7 giúp em, em giảm giá ah.

----------


## vietnamcnc

> MS19: 3 cục BK12 ko phải của THK nhưng tháo máy Hàn quốc rât đẹp vẫn còn mẩu visme THK  đầy đủ ren đệm. 200k 1 cục.
> MS20: 5 cục khớp 10-8 rất đẹp likenew. 120k 1 cục.
> Lấy cả bao ship.


Mình lấy 3 cục BK12 này nhé!

Bác xác nhận ok mình chuyển tiền luôn.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

lấy 150k/ cuc dc k.  (BK12

----------


## phuongmd

3 cục bk thuộc về bác vietnamcnc

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác Mãi Chờ với bác Hều thương lượng với nhau đi cõng luôn MS7 giúp em, em giảm giá ah.


Hi, nhường bác Mai Cho mã số 7 nhé; mã 18 số đẹp để mình  :Big Grin: 
Mấy cục coupling béo tốt vậy sao không bác nào lụm nhỉ  :Big Grin: 
Cụ H-D đâu rồi nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------

phuongmd

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> Hi, nhường bác Mai Cho mã số 7 nhé; mã 18 số đẹp để mình 
> Mấy cục coupling béo tốt vậy sao không bác nào lụm nhỉ 
> Cụ H-D đâu rồi nhỉ


Em nhịn vậy chờ hàng đẹp hơn kkk 380v đang còn dư,  cần 220v để chạy bơm. Khi mất điện tận dụng con máy phát 1 pha

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Mục số 11 còn hàng k bác, e lấy 2 bộ 
KR30 hành trình 55mm, visme fi10 bước 6 làm trục Z rất đẹp. 
Hàng đẹp như mới. Giá 600K /1 bộ.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/71...#ixzz4C8p0pPNb

----------


## phuongmd

> Mục số 11 còn hàng k bác, e lấy 2 bộ


KR30 còn 1 bộ a

----------


## thuhanoi

Đã nhận được hàng bác, cám ơn nhé, mấy bác mua hàng chú ý quan tâm mấy anh bưu tá chút nhé, tự sửa phí ship để lấy chênh lệch đó nhé :P

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## maxx.side

Mình nhận được hàng rồi thanks bác nhé, đẹp hơn mong đợi  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuongmd

MS21:
Ray NSK bản 25 dài 1m9 loại dyana có cánh lắp trên băng nhôm. Phù hợp cho trục X hành trình 1m6 các máy kim loại, gỗ... linh tinh nói chung là CNC. Chất lượng rất đẹp.
2 thanh ray lắp trên băng nhôm profile nặng 40kg phù hợp luôn làm máy tiện gỗ.
Cụ nào mua ray riêng tính giá 290K/ 1kg (ray nặng 15kg / 1 cặp)
Cụ nào mua cả combo tính ray 280k/1 kg + băng nhôm 45k/1 kg
Cụ nào mua cả 5 bộ combo tính tiếp...

----------


## phuongmd

MS22:
Một mớ linh tinh toàn hàng SAMIC THK
Chất lượng rất OK, em ngại post chi tiết nên bán cả lũ luôn 200k/ 1kg
Cụ nào cần chi tiết add Zalo em trả lời chi tiết kèm trích dẫn.

----------


## garynguyen

hàng đẹp quá !Bác kiểm tra em mã con trượt có cánh đi kèm đoạn ray ngắn xíu ấy. Nếu là mã HSR15 thì cho em order hết tụi nó nhé. Thanks

----------


## Hoang Phuong

1 cây vitme ngăn này giá sao bac, e lấy

----------


## tradacnc

> MS22:
> Một mớ linh tinh toàn hàng SAMIC THK
> Chất lượng rất OK, em ngại post chi tiết nên bán cả lũ luôn 200k/ 1kg
> Cụ nào cần chi tiết add Zalo em trả lời chi tiết kèm trích dẫn.


Giờ bác mới xuất chiêu bán mớ này à ! Hôm nào bia thôi bác

----------


## phuongmd

MS23
Lại ray trượt loại dyana có cánh tải nặng.
NSK bản 20 dài đúng 1 mét, 4 con trượt 1 ray ký hiệu H20
Chất lượng 99% cực mới, nét căng, lấy tay dịch chuyển êm êm rất thick, 10 bộ như 10. Hàng lọt qua vòng tuyển loại khắt khe của Phương Mike.
Loại này có thể cắt đôi làm trục Z hành trình 340mm.
Kính mời các cụ 2.4tr / 1 cặp

----------


## phuongmd

Cập nhật thêm MS23
4 rãnh bi sáng bóng, viên bi cách nhau miếng nhựa nên chạy cực kỳ êm ái.

----------


## cnclaivung

em gạch 1 cặp nhé bác
gửi thông tin cho em vô số 0918218959

----------


## phuongmd

Nhiều bác gọi trạm hàn HAKKO 951.
Em thông báo lại đã bán hết, khi nào có em báo.
Nhưng sắp có rồi, chuẩn bị có mấy bao tải, chiều nay nắng quá chưa đi xem được.

----------


## ductrung

e moi nt cho bac luc nao bac co de e 2cai nha. thanks bác

----------


## katerman

Hóng mấy cái bao tải của bác chủ thớt, kg biết có 951 nào lkhông.  :Smile:

----------


## phuongmd

Chẳng có gì cụ ah. Toàn sắt thép vơ vẩn, dạo này  người khôn của khó. Em lấy được ít linh kiện điện tử về ghép hình, cụ chẳng mua đc gì thì ngồi ngắm cho đỡ buồn. Trời mưa gió mịt mù.



Có ít J2S 400W với 200W cụ quan tâm ko ah? Giá bèo

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

bằng cái tăm thế kia  :Wink:

----------


## secondhand

> Chẳng có gì cụ ah. Toàn sắt thép vơ vẩn, dạo này  người khôn của khó. Em lấy được ít linh kiện điện tử về ghép hình, cụ chẳng mua đc gì thì ngồi ngắm cho đỡ buồn. Trời mưa gió mịt mù.


Bác rảnh ráp đủ bộ đê!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ductrung

Có ít J2S 400W với 200W cụ quan tâm ko ah? Giá bèo
[/QUOTE]
mấy con 400w giá sao v bác

----------


## phuongmd

900k 1 con 400w tặng cụ 2 jasc 20 chân, 1 dây encoder 2m và 1 cáp động lực. Cụ nào lấy hết bao ship.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Bác cho xin thông tin 3 cái vitme này nhé:

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ductrung

> 900k 1 con 400w tặng cụ 2 jasc 20 chân, 1 dây encoder 2m và 1 cáp động lực. Cụ nào lấy hết bao ship.


hic mới mua cụ ppgas mấy con ko thì hốt w con rồi

----------


## phuongmd

MS25
3 bộ visme ISSOKU Japan 1205 ht 70mm
Bót khít êm nhẹ ko rơ, đủ BK10 BF10 và ống bọc nut bằng nhôm
Phù hợp máy bé.
1 bộ 200k
3 bộ 500k ko ship
Chủ yếu bán gối là chính, tiền nong là phụ.

----------


## phuongmd

Ms26
1 bộ AC servo sigma 3 cs 750w đẹp như mới đủ dây giắc cáp chính hãng, nguyên bản, bao test.
Giá 7tr.

----------


## garynguyen

Bộ servo đẹp quá !! Cái hình này cụ bán bao nhiêu ạ?

----------


## itanium7000

> Ms26
> 1 bộ AC servo sigma 3 cs 750w đẹp như mới đủ dây giắc cáp chính hãng, nguyên bản, bao test.
> Giá 7tr.


Cho em gạch bộ Yaskawa SGDS-08A01A này nhé. Đã PM cụ thể cho bác!

----------


## cncmaster

> 1. Cặp ray con lăn THK bản 25 dài 340mm, hành trình 110mm, phù hợp trục Z máy H tải nặng, mới 80% bót và hít.
> Giá 800K. Có mấy cặp nhưng chưa lôi ra hết.
> 
> 
> 2. Mấy cục NR50-5100 của Nhật. Quay rất nhẹ mà êm. Collet 6.000mm. Bơm khí nén vô cái lỗ nó sẽ thụt thò cái collet ra, kêu bịch bịch nghe rất thích. Chưa vệ sinh gì nên nhìn hơi bẩn.
> Cái này chờ mãi bác Thảo ko chịu xả hàng biến tần cho em nó nên đành ra đi.
> 1 cục 400k, lấy 3 cục 1tr.
> 
> 
> ...


bác còn em nào như này không ạ

----------


## phuongmd

> bác còn em nào như này không ạ


Bạn cần loại nào mình ko rõ?

Hình có bộ Sigma5 mấy bác hỏi nhưng chưa có motor chưa test đc nên chưa đăng bán, giữ chữ tín cho an lành.


MS25
1 cặp Melservo J4 100w likenew, đủ dây giắc cáp nguyên bản chính hãng. Em ko chụp nhiều hình vì đập thùng sao thì nó thế.
Giá 4tr 1 cặp ko bán rời.

----------


## cncmaster

> 1. Cặp ray con lăn THK bản 25 dài 340mm, hành trình 110mm, phù hợp trục Z máy H tải nặng, mới 80% bót và hít.
> Giá 800K. Có mấy cặp nhưng chưa lôi ra hết.
> 
> 
> 2. Mấy cục NR50-5100 của Nhật. Quay rất nhẹ mà êm. Collet 6.000mm. Bơm khí nén vô cái lỗ nó sẽ thụt thò cái collet ra, kêu bịch bịch nghe rất thích. Chưa vệ sinh gì nên nhìn hơi bẩn.
> Cái này chờ mãi bác Thảo ko chịu xả hàng biến tần cho em nó nên đành ra đi.
> 1 cục 400k, lấy 3 cục 1tr.
> 
> 
> ...





> bác còn em nào như này không ạ


cái mục này ạ.
2. Mấy cục NR50-5100 của Nhật. Quay rất nhẹ mà êm. Collet 6.000mm. Bơm khí nén vô cái lỗ nó sẽ thụt thò cái collet ra, kêu bịch bịch nghe rất thích. Chưa vệ sinh gì nên nhìn hơi bẩn.
Cái này chờ mãi bác Thảo ko chịu xả hàng biến tần cho em nó nên đành ra đi.
1 cục 400k, lấy 3 cục 1tr.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/71...#ixzz4Gf6NBWa8

----------


## phuongmd

Còn nhiều cncmaster. Mới nhặt về 1 thúng.

----------


## cncmaster

bác bán giá cả thế nào ạ, con ý công suất bn để em kiếm con biến tần ạ?  :Smile: ))

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Phương , cái đầu đó bạc đạn còn ok không ? nó có bị vỡ rế bi không ? đa số mấy em ấy bị banh bạc đạn thôi, mà thay bạ đạn là bất khả thi. Nếu có cái đầu nào chuẩn chuẩn anh tuyển giúp em 2 cái nhé , em chế đầu mài.

----------


## phuongmd

Anh Thảo có 1 ít thử thì báo cáo lại tỷ lệ vỡ khá nhiều. Mai mốt rảnh test thử sẽ báo cáo ông em.

----------

hang xin

----------


## hang xin

Xin bác cho ảnh và giá cnc master ạ

----------


## hang xin

Mình muốn trao đổi vơí bác một số đồ nhưng khôngbiết bác cần đồ gì, mình có vitme động cơ servo, ray iko và một số bạc đều mới tinh của NTN và Panasonic. Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## Tuấn

> anh Phương , cái đầu đó bạc đạn còn ok không ? nó có bị vỡ rế bi không ? đa số mấy em ấy bị banh bạc đạn thôi, mà thay bạ đạn là bất khả thi. Nếu có cái đầu nào chuẩn chuẩn anh tuyển giúp em 2 cái nhé , em chế đầu mài.


Chế sao cụ ? có động cơ của nó hay gắn dây cu roa ạ ? bày em nghịch với  :Smile:

----------


## Totdo

> Chế sao cụ ? có động cơ của nó hay gắn dây cu roa ạ ? bày em nghịch với


Em spam tí
Bác lụm cái mài khuôn khí nén chích vào sau đít là ok
Em muốn hốt thêm một mớ nhưng ở xa quá không test được đành đợi bác nào lấy về dùng ngon rồi nhượng lại em giá vốn

----------


## Nam CNC

mua con động cơ máy mài chổi than china rồi chụp vào anh, loại có dây , xài sợ dây cho nó đỡ mệt , cần là cái đầu này nó rất chuẩn , thay dao nhanh nên ngon thôi.

----------


## phuongmd

MS23 còn 1 cặp duy nhất.
Up lên
Của bác Golark 69k ship chậm Viettel nhé.
http://www.viettelpost.com.vn/Tracking?id=394468605

----------


## phuongmd

MS26
Tay hàn Hakko 9501 ạ, cắm được vô trạm HAKKO 951
Loại đầu ren chứ ko phải cài ạ.
Nhưng lắp đầu cài ok ạ.
Giá 100k 1 sợi ạ, đã test ok ạ.

----------


## phuongmd

MS27
Dây jac các loại cho MR J2S. Dây encoder dài 2m, dây cáp động lực 1-2 mét gì đấy, jac 20 pins... đủ loại
Bác nào cần alo, giá bèo.

----------


## terminaterx300

> MS26
> Tay hàn Hakko 9501 ạ
> Loại đầu ren chứ ko phải cài ạ.
> Nhưng lắp đầu cài ok ạ.
> Giá 100k 1 sợi ạ, đã test ok ạ.


dùng với Hakko 951 okay nhỉ, cho em 2 cái, nt em thông tin nhé bác, em ở SG, chắc ck, cho em stk

----------


## phuongmd

> dùng với Hakko 951 okay nhỉ, cho em 2 cái, nt em thông tin nhé bác, em ở SG, chắc ck, cho em stk



Dùng với trạm 951 ok
Tài khoản bấm chỗ LIÊN HỆ dưới chữ ký đó bác.

----------


## inhainha

> MS26
> Tay hàn Hakko 9501 ạ, cắm được vô trạm HAKKO 951
> Loại đầu ren chứ ko phải cài ạ.
> Nhưng lắp đầu cài ok ạ.
> Giá 100k 1 sợi ạ, đã test ok ạ.


Có xài được cho máy hàn này không bác? Nếu được mình lấy một cái

----------


## linhdt1121

Trạm hàn 951 có lại chưa anh, có để cho e 1 cái.

----------


## phuongmd

Trạm hàn chưa có.
MS28
Định mang đi chợ giời nhưng trời mưa gió quá ko đi đc.
1kg dao phay hợp kim chất lượng rất ok chuôi 4mm 6mm...
Giá đúng bằng giá em thường bán tại chợ giời 600k/1kg.

----------


## zinken2

còn nguyên con vít me d20 l 900 của p đấy rảnh qua cầm về nhé

----------


## Totdo

em lấy mớ dao

Minh O935417382

----------


## phuongmd

MS29
Combo SKF rất đẹp.
Ray SKF 4 rãnh bi Bản 15mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray 100mm, hành trình 850mm. Mặt bích gia công cho servo 200 hoặc 400w. Đầy đủ tấm chắn bụi. Về lắp ăn ngay, phù hợp máy gia công gỗ.
Visme 15 bước 20 trơn sáng bóng.
Giá 2tr 1 bộ

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## khangscc

Bác phương cho em gạch 1 bộ nhá

----------


## Nam CNC

ray bản bao nhiêu vậy anh Phương ?

----------


## hung1706

Hi bác Phuongmd. Như đã trao đổi thì em lấy cả 4 bộ nhé. Do tk em có hạn nên em chuyển cọc trước, mai em chuyển nốt số còn lại nhé  :Big Grin: 


Không biết có khuyến mãi hậu mãi gì không hen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Thanks bác nhiều ạ !

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## phuongmd

Mình quên cập nhật ray bản 15mm. 1 bộ nặng 12.5kg.
Các bác chịu khó vô luồng này mấy hôm nữa còn những thứ rất độc hại.

----------


## Nam CNC

độc địa cỡ nào anh , đủ để em sôi máu không ?

----------

phuongmd

----------


## GORLAK

ới bác Phương sịp hàng giúp e chưa ợ?

----------


## khangscc

Đã ck cho bác lấy 1 bộ đầy đủ nắp che

----------


## itanium7000

Bộ SGDS-08A01A còn lại cho ra đi luôn đi anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vuongcnc

> Mục số 11:
> Có 3 bộ, để lại 1 bộ, bán 2 bộ. Vì đang làm chiếc máy như này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/80...ua-Phuong-Mike
> KR30 hành trình 55mm, visme fi10 bước 6 làm trục Z rất đẹp. 
> Hàng đẹp như mới. Giá 600K /1 bộ.
> 
> 
> 
> Mục số 12:
> Bộ điều khiển động cơ, cái này ai cũng biết. Hàng đẹp long lanh.
> ...


mục số 11 còn không anh ơi

----------


## khangscc

Bác Phương chuyển hàng cho em chưa ạ, cho em mã bill nhé

----------


## phuongmd

Hôm nay mưa gió bão bùng lắm các cụ ơi. Hàng nặng chưa chuyển đc ah, mới gửi đc 2 dây hàn Hakko cho cụ gì gì đó thôi. Ngày mai ráng gởi bác khangscc. Bác Hưng sẽ muộn hơn chút. Mong ae thông cảm. Thanks các cụ nhiều.

----------


## phuongmd

Đẹp quá các cụ. Giá lại còn dể thương 10k 1kg.
Hành trình đếm ray là biết, khoảng 250x350mm
Ray đó bản 35 gì đó nhưng về thay loại IKO con lăn bạc đạn chắc ok.
Nặng tầm 3 tạ. Em ở nhà tầng ko vác lên được nên mách các cụ mua kiếm tiền xăng xe.
Bộ XY này làm CFrame thì thôi rồi luôn.

----------


## Tuancoi

Cho mình gạch bộ này nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cho mình gạch bộ này nhé


Cho gạch bộ này, và cái miếng sắt kế bên luôn. Xem giúp phí vận chuyển nhé

----------


## phuongmd

Miếng kề bên là bộ khác đó, nhỏ hơn, ray Hiwin, nó cũng là bộ XY nữa, nó đang gối đầu lên bộ to đó. Mà mang được vô đến ĐN thì cũng ngót đôi chai đó chú Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Miếng kề bên là bộ khác đó, nhỏ hơn, ray Hiwin, nó cũng là bộ XY nữa, nó đang gối đầu lên bộ to đó. Mà mang được vô đến ĐN thì cũng ngót đôi chai đó chú Tuancoi


Anh cứ hỏi phí ship giúp em. Cái bộ nhỏ em nghĩ chỉ tầm 1 tạ. Cái bộ lớn 3 tạ. Em nghĩ gọi xe cẩu mất tầm 500 k. Xong vứt lên xe tải chạy tuyến Đa nẵng là ok. Về Đà nẵng em ra bến xe vác về.

----------


## Tuancoi

Em chuyển bác trước 4 triệu tiền 2 bộ, tiền còn thiếu và tiền ship hết bao nhiêu bác báo  em gửi sau nhé

----------


## hoahong102

đang bận với nghèo chứ ko hớt tay trên,vì  HD chỉ cần oánh xe bán tải là bê được về...rẻ quá trời mua sắt về hàn rồi phay tốn gấp 3 lần

----------


## Nam CNC

đợt này ông Tuấn Còi lời to , Hiwin này đúng hàng hãng chứ không phải hàng xanh xanh đỏ đỏ mà nhiều shop đang bán đâu , mà đã trên máy phay hay tiện như vậy thì em nó cấp chính xác cao lắm đó , về 1 phát ăn luôn , bác mà không lấy bộ nhỏ là em quất liền.

----------


## hung1706

Ây da...bộ XY nhỏ coi vậy mà ngon đó anh Nam. Về trồng thêm trụ Z là chiến dc rồi, phù hợp với nhu cầu máy chế của anh em hehe. Vitme 10 nữa thì HSM ngay và luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuongmd

Em cập nhật phát.
Sáng nay ra bãi thì thấy 2 bộ đó mất tiêu.
Chú Tuancoi gọi nghe rất buồn.
Bác hoahong gọi nghe rất buồn.
Tuy nhiên sau 2 giờ truy sát em đã tìm ra hung thủ gây án, thủ phạm nó đã chuyển sang bãi khác. Em đã hỏi và được biết giá bán 13k 1kg. Em đã trả 10, 11 rồi 12k vẫn lưỡng lự chưa bán.
Em được biết bộ to nặng 300kg, bộ nhỏ 240kg.
Theo em giá này vẫn rất ok vì để làm 1 bộ khung như này rất mệt và tốn kém.
Nếu vào việc thì ae đừng ngại vì bộ này em cũng ít gặp, nếu trường hợp như em nếu cần thì 5 hay 7 chai em vẫn quất.
Thời điểm này rất nhạy cảm. Anh em suy nghĩ thật nhanh vì nếu ko vài ngày nữa sẽ chuyển ngay đi bãi khác đó. 
Em làm vụ này ráng giúp ae vì thấy nó đẹp ko nỡ để nó bay mất, ngoài ra cũng thấy một số ae cần.
Bộ đỏ đang nằm ở bụi chuối đc ngụy trang rất kỹ. 


Bộ Hiwin đang nằm trên xe để chuẩn bị chở đi

----------


## Tuancoi

Đã chuyển cho Bác phươngmd 1 triệu trước để cọc 2 em nó. Tình hình mai hoặc thứ 2 em sẽ chuyển tiếp cho bác để bác lấy về giúp em. Thanks!

----------


## Tuancoi

> đợt này ông Tuấn Còi lời to , Hiwin này đúng hàng hãng chứ không phải hàng xanh xanh đỏ đỏ mà nhiều shop đang bán đâu , mà đã trên máy phay hay tiện như vậy thì em nó cấp chính xác cao lắm đó , về 1 phát ăn luôn , bác mà không lấy bộ nhỏ là em quất liền.


Có bán buôn gì đâu mà lời bác. Em cũng đang chế mà làm mãi chẳn ra hồn ra vía gì nên thôi mua luôn cho khoẻ. Tìm mãi mới thấy cái xác mấy vừa ý. CŨNG may có bác phươngmd giúp đỡ.  có dịp ra Hà Nội Hậu tạ bác ấy. Cảm ơn bác đã quá khen!

----------


## phuongmd

> độc địa cỡ nào anh , đủ để em sôi máu không ?


Có xôi mang đây đổi nào... hê hê


P/s: em nhờ Admin mở cho bác maycncmini 1 gian hàng ah.
Thank you Admin.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Đổi xôi chi đây
 :Big Grin:

----------

phuongmd

----------


## phuongmd

> Đổi xôi chi đây


Anh Huề: Có thể là 1 con heo mọi hay shinoh gì đó.
Cần chi phải mặt bích con lăn, chỉ cần nhìn thấy này thôi sẽ xoắn lắm rồi...

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## biết tuốt

xoắn ghê ta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

phuongmd

----------


## hung1706

Kaka cục xôi này phải bự bự mới đổi dc à nghe  :Smile: ))).

----------

phuongmd

----------


## Nam CNC

bộ đó thì em không cần vì em đang đợi 1 bộ hoàn chỉnh do anh TCM gửi ra cho em heheh , em đâu có thiếu mà đem ra nhử em heheheh , tìm cái nào dữ hơn nữa đi anh.


dòng loại này tương đương thì em có 3 em , còn mua giúp thì mua cả 1 mớ rồi chia lại cho chiến hữu. Em đang chờ đợi cha Mechanic ôm bom chia lại thôi , công nhận ghét cha đó dễ sợ , có mấy con nhỏ nhỏ em đòi mua hay đổi cũng không bán vì em đang có 1 em đang xài nên không lo collet.


Anh Phương ! còn gì nữa không anh ? dạo này trong đây đứt hàng rồi nhìn tới lui toàn hàng cũ , bây giờ chỉ còn anh thôi đó , show hàng cho anh em xem và mua đi...

----------


## phuongmd

> Anh Phương ! còn gì nữa không anh ? dạo này trong đây đứt hàng rồi nhìn tới lui toàn hàng cũ , bây giờ chỉ còn anh thôi đó , show hàng cho anh em xem và mua đi...


Hết, ko có gì độc, cái gì ông cũng có thì còn độc gì nữa.
Còn mỗi cái độc của độc nà: Quê anh ở Yên Bái nhá nhá nhá...

Anh Thảo để lọt ra ngoài 1 bộ xem như độ độc giảm đi đáng kể, biết ngay hắn đã no xôi chán chè là thế mà.
Mà giờ này ko có được con Nakanishi kia chắc là lại ôm con Columbo kia đi gạ gẫm ngay à.
Mà ông Nam kia, tui nói trước là con ATC Columbo đó kiểu gì tui cũng moi được của ông cho nó biết độc hại thế nào à.

----------


## Totdo

Đã nhận 1kg dao phay bác chủ gởi (quá nhiều dao luôn  :Smile: ) 
Thank bác chủ

----------


## phuongmd

MS30
Phu quân của MS29, combo rất đẹp.
Thông số kỹ thuật như MS29:
Ray SKF bản 15, 4 rãnh bi, tâm 2 ray cách nhau 100mm.
Visme 15 bước 30 có 4 rãnh bi, đầu cốt 10mm.
Khung nhôm đúc nguyên khối rất cứng vững.
Mặt bích lắp servo 400w.
Hành trình 1.23 mét, tháo 2 đệm giảm chấn được 1.25 mét.
Em khẳng định luôn combo này làm máy cắt quảng cáo, cắt gỗ cực kỳ phù hợp vì đây là hành trình vàng của khổ cắt Alumi tiêu chuẩn rộng 1.24 mét.
Giá 3tr 1 bộ. Cụ nào lấy trước chọn được bộ có che bụi.

----------


## khangscc

Đã chuyển tiền bác lấy một bộ ms 30 nhé

----------


## zinken2

> Em cập nhật phát.
> Sáng nay ra bãi thì thấy 2 bộ đó mất tiêu.
> Chú Tuancoi gọi nghe rất buồn.
> Bác hoahong gọi nghe rất buồn.
> Tuy nhiên sau 2 giờ truy sát em đã tìm ra hung thủ gây án, thủ phạm nó đã chuyển sang bãi khác. Em đã hỏi và được biết giá bán 13k 1kg. Em đã trả 10, 11 rồi 12k vẫn lưỡng lự chưa bán.
> Em được biết bộ to nặng 300kg, bộ nhỏ 240kg.
> Theo em giá này vẫn rất ok vì để làm 1 bộ khung như này rất mệt và tốn kém.
> Nếu vào việc thì ae đừng ngại vì bộ này em cũng ít gặp, nếu trường hợp như em nếu cần thì 5 hay 7 chai em vẫn quất.
> Thời điểm này rất nhạy cảm. Anh em suy nghĩ thật nhanh vì nếu ko vài ngày nữa sẽ chuyển ngay đi bãi khác đó. 
> ...


thông tin mới nhất về hai bộ hình trên:
hôm nay qua bãi xem hàng cụ thể: thì bộ con ray hiwin chủ bãi đã bán, còn bộ gang đúc chủ bãi đòi đúng 16.500đ/kg. toàn bộ nặng khoảng 350kg, vị chi là 5,7 tr. về đến hà nội chắc tầm 6.4 tr. nghĩ thấy cũng hơi ngán vì hành trình khoang 350 x 250. hơi bị ngắn với mong muốn. lại về ko

----------


## thuhanoi

> thông tin mới nhất về hai bộ hình trên:
> hôm nay qua bãi xem hàng cụ thể: thì bộ con ray hiwin chủ bãi đã bán, còn bộ gang đúc chủ bãi đòi đúng 16.500đ/kg. toàn bộ nặng khoảng 350kg, vị chi là 5,7 tr. về đến hà nội chắc tầm 6.4 tr. nghĩ thấy cũng hơi ngán vì hành trình khoang 350 x 250. hơi bị ngắn với mong muốn. lại về ko


Nó lên như cổ phiếu nhỉ  :Big Grin:  . Mấy cái này chua ai động tới thì đá qua đá lại chẳng ai thèm / khi có người thích rồi mà không ôm ngay là nó lên như diều  :Big Grin: 
Bộ nhỏ cụ VD ôm rồi  :Big Grin:  đòi cụ ấy nhượng lại

----------


## Tuancoi

Giá cẩu lên cẩu xuống,  tiền vận chuyển cũng nhiều nhưng cũng ko bằng đc cái công đi lại,   rùi còn kéo ra kéo vào trong xưởng.  Thấy quá phiền bác Phương. Giá về Đà Nẵng lên cao qua nếu ko cũng gửi bác tiền bồi dưỡng để đi lại, nước non, ăn nhậu...thui đành nhường ae khác có điều kiện hơn. Chắc solero đã lấy đc cái nhỏ,  chúc mừng bạn!

----------


## zinken2

> Giá cẩu lên cẩu xuống,  tiền vận chuyển cũng nhiều nhưng cũng ko bằng đc cái công đi lại,   rùi còn kéo ra kéo vào trong xưởng.  Thấy quá phiền bác Phương. Giá về Đà Nẵng lên cao qua nếu ko cũng gửi bác tiền bồi dưỡng để đi lại, nước non, ăn nhậu...thui đành nhường ae khác có điều kiện hơn. Chắc solero đã lấy đc cái nhỏ,  chúc mừng bạn!


bác tuancoi nói quá chuẩn, tiền nong chỉ là 1 phần, công đi lại, moi móc, kéo xem è cổ (vì muốn coi kỹ) thì ớn quá nếu ko như mong muốn. bác thuhanoi phán cũng chuẩn luôn. hôm nay nói chuyện với chủ bãi thì kể từ hôm bác phuongmd dăng bài đầu tiên đến hôm nay thì hàng đã chuyên đến chủ thứ 3 (cũng đều quanh đấy cả) nên giá cứ lên.
néu bác solero có mua chắc ko dưới giá 15ngàn/kg (vì chủ này nói lấy vào hôm trước là 15n nên bán 16n500đ).
hôm nay ko lấy được hàng vì hành trình ko như mong muốn nhưng thú thật cũng tiếc vì bộ đó gang đúc, ray THK 35 còn trượt ngon nếu mua sắt thép gia công như vậy chắc đắt hơn nhiều chưa kể linh kiện lắp theo. bác nào lên máy C mà đúng hành trình thì rước về mình nghĩ ko đắt. ko chừng 1,2 hôm nữa đổi ý lại qua rước (mặc dù chưa biết khi nào mới lên máy. khổ thật cái dân nghiền cứ thấy cái gì hay hay là đầu nảy số, xiền cứ chực nhảy ra khỏi túi, trong khi vợ xin tiền đi spa thì tiếc hùi hụi)
thank

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình đang còn 2 bộ XY với 1 con C đang lên chứ không thì ôm ngay từ hôm đầu  :Big Grin:  (mà giá 16.5 cũng vẫn ngon mà), mình mua gấp mấy lần ấy chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuongmd

MS31
Combo NSK thương hiệu Nhật bản.
Visme 12 bước 10, có 2 đường bi.
Đầu cos fi6, mặt bích chuẩn servo 100w.
Hành trình 55mm. Hàng rất mới.
Để cạnh bộ KR30 kích thước giống hệt nhau, giống cả kích thước các lỗ ở lưng combo.
Giá mềm hơn KR30 nhé các bác.
500k 1 bộ

----------


## Nam CNC

phân tích ra bộ lớn không ngon đâu anh thuhanoi , 

---hành trình không to nhưng kích thước ra to và nặng , do đó để làm khung và Z tương ứng thì khó khăn bội phần.
---Là bộ phận máy công nghiệp nhưng thiếu đồ , để chế thêm cho đủ và tìm đồ cho đúng kích thước thì cũng chua chát lắm
---Giá 16.5 không đắt nhưng nó hoàn chỉnh như bộ nhỏ thì ok , mà lúc đó cha VD gì đó hốt luôn rồi.

Tính ra bộ nhỏ vẫn ngon và thuận tiện bội phần.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> phân tích ra bộ lớn không ngon đâu anh thuhanoi , 
> 
> ---hành trình không to nhưng kích thước ra to và nặng , do đó để làm khung và Z tương ứng thì khó khăn bội phần.
> ---Là bộ phận máy công nghiệp nhưng thiếu đồ , để chế thêm cho đủ và tìm đồ cho đúng kích thước thì cũng chua chát lắm
> ---Giá 16.5 không đắt nhưng nó hoàn chỉnh như bộ nhỏ thì ok , mà lúc đó cha VD gì đó hốt luôn rồi.
> 
> Tính ra bộ nhỏ vẫn ngon và thuận tiện bội phần.


Đúng là chuyên gia phán - tuyệt

----------


## hoahong102

định mua lấy mỗi cái Bệ Y to sau này dựng con H đỡ phải hàn... còn X bán lại cho ai thích, mà đúng lúc bận ko nhấc chận nổi.

----------


## phuongmd

Lúc đầu tiên thấy bộ nhỏ em cũng không muốn để ý đến nhiều vì cảm giác của mình, lúc đó quan tâm mỗi bộ to kia nên ko chụp nhiều hình bộ nhỏ. Nhưng khi chú Tuancoi cứ hỏi và có ý định mua cả 2 bộ nên em xem lại.
Bộ nhỏ hàn ghép thép tấm, ray hiwin xanh đỏ. Mối hàn chắc ko phải thợ bậc cao, mối hàn sơ sài, lắp ghép xấu...(đó là theo tiêu chuẩn calib của em) nhưng nếu xem ra 4tr cũng ko cao so với việc mua thép về hàn, cặp visme khả năng double nuts cũng đáng tiền, tuy nhiên với tính của em ko ưng thì cho em cũng ko lấy nên cũng gàn chú tuancoi ko lấy nữa.
Nếu bộ đó đúc nguyên khối thì chắc chắn giờ này nó đã nằm ở Hà nội rồi à.

----------


## Tuancoi

Vậy là ko đến lượt em luôn. Khà khà khà

----------


## solero

Ở nhà cứ thấy nóng ruột hóa ra bị các cụ nhắc hoài.
Em xin được thông báo chính thức là: *Em cũng không đến lượt các cụ nhé.*

----------


## phuongmd

MS31
Có 2 combo rất đẹp.
Visme 15 bước 10 đen bóng, ray bản to phía dưới lưng, hành trình 150mm. Có hộp bảo vệ lắp servo 200w, 2 đầu chờ power lock sẵn, 2 puley, 1 dây đai, ốc vít đầy đủ ko thiếu 1 con, chỉ cần lắp servo là chiến đấu luôn.
Bác Thảo TCM rất thích bộ này vì độ cứng vững của nó.
Giá 1tr.


Đã tháo dây đai nên puley gói kỹ bỏ trong hộp

Bộ này lắp với MS29 hay MS30 cực cool

----------


## Nguyễn Văn Hiệp

Bác Phương còn con motor 400w dòng mrj2s nào không? E đang kiếm 2 con.

----------


## phuongmd

> Bác Phương còn con motor 400w dòng mrj2s nào không? E đang kiếm 2 con.


Còn 1 ít nhưng chắc đủ để phục vụ bác nhé.
MS32
Mua về phục vụ anh Tuốt nhưng lấy được 4 chiếc nến bán gấp.
Kích thước 160x80x60, các lỗ fi10.5, phay vuông góc 2 mặt. Giá 60k 1 cháu.

----------


## zinken2

> Còn 1 ít nhưng chắc đủ để phục vụ bác nhé.
> MS32
> Mua về phục vụ anh Tuốt nhưng lấy được 4 chiếc nến bán gấp.
> Kích thước 160x80x60, các lỗ fi10.5, phay vuông góc 2 mặt. Giá 60k 1 cháu.


cho kích thước đi nếu hợp a lấy 1 ít

----------


## biết tuốt

so sánh với bàn tay chuối mắn của bác phương em đoán  nó dài khoảng 12-13 cm rộng cỡ 8-10 cm
mấy cái này làm đồ gá vuông góc để hàn khung cỡ lớn ngon lành

----------


## maithieugia

> MS30
> Phu quân của MS29, combo rất đẹp.
> Thông số kỹ thuật như MS29:
> Ray SKF bản 15, 4 rãnh bi, tâm 2 ray cách nhau 100mm.
> Visme 15 bước 30 có 4 rãnh bi, đầu cốt 10mm.
> Khung nhôm đúc nguyên khối rất cứng vững.
> Mặt bích lắp servo 400w.
> Hành trình 1.23 mét, tháo 2 đệm giảm chấn được 1.25 mét.
> Em khẳng định luôn combo này làm máy cắt quảng cáo, cắt gỗ cực kỳ phù hợp vì đây là hành trình vàng của khổ cắt Alumi tiêu chuẩn rộng 1.24 mét.
> ...


Bác còn bộ nào ko ah

----------


## ppgas

> so sánh với bàn tay chuối mắn của bác phương em đoán  nó dài khoảng 12-13 cm rộng cỡ 8-10 cm
> mấy cái này làm đồ gá vuông góc để hàn khung cỡ lớn ngon lành


Các cụ đọc kỹ tí, người ta ghi đầy đủ, ngồi đoán mò mần chi  :Smile: 
"Kích thước 160x80x60, các lỗ fi10.5, phay vuông góc 2 mặt"

----------


## phuongmd

MS33
Máy rửa siêu âm.
Cái này chắc xài để rửa mạch hay rửa gì đó.
Chạy ok, đổ nước rửa vô bồn, cắm điện bật công tắc nó rung è è, sờ tay vô cảm giác đê mê khoan khoái.
Có mayso gia nhiệt đến 75 độ.
Giá 350k

----------


## Gamo

Em đăng ký 1 cái nhe anh Phương. Mai chuyển tiền.

----------


## thuhanoi

hi, thấy hay quá, lấy 1 em đang rửa cái mạch đó nhé

----------


## hung1706

Hehe 2 cụ này nhanh tay quá... :Big Grin: 
Em nhận được hàng hôm t7 tuần trước rồi ạ bác Phương, sr bác vì em bận linh tinh nên quên confirm  :Big Grin: .

----------

phuongmd

----------


## phuongmd

Bác Gamo 1 chiếc bên tay phải. Bác Huề 1 chiếc bên tay trái. 2 bác nhanh tay như nhau.
Thank các bác. Số TK em chỗ LIÊN HỆ ở chữ ký.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

Ặc, còn cái nào k e lấy 1 cái bác chủ!

----------


## huanpt

Còn thì để lại hoặc kiếm giúp mình 1 cái máy rửa nhé bác Phương Mike.

Cái này mới kịch độc.

----------


## Tuanlm

Cụ nào cần dung dịch tẩy rửa siêu âm Nhựt bổn, liên hệ mình hén. Giá cả cafe thôi .

----------

huanpt

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cụ nào cần dung dịch tẩy rửa siêu âm Nhựt bổn, liên hệ mình hén. Giá cả cafe thôi .


Đăng ký 1 phuy nhé  :Big Grin:  haha

----------


## hoahong102

rửa mạch điện thoại rơi nuoc thì nhất, nó hơi nhỏ ko nhúng dc mạch fanuc nhỉ

----------


## huanpt

> Cụ nào cần dung dịch tẩy rửa siêu âm Nhựt bổn, liên hệ mình hén. Giá cả cafe thôi .


Mình chưa xài bể rửa bao giờ, bác gửi cho mình 1 ít xài thí nghiệm cho biết. Chi phí bác báo giúp luôn. 
Thks

----------


## phuongmd

Bể rửa hết rồi các cụ. Khi nào có sẽ báo các cụ sau.
MS34
Lại là Hakko thần thánh, nhưng loại này hàng hiếm ít gặp, các cụ hay bán loại đầu tù khó hàn chứ ko phải loại này.
T12-B2 đầu nhọn dùng hàn chân lk nhỏ đấy.
Chính hãng vừa chích công ty ra. Bác Huề ơi là bác Huề... bác ngủ chưa?
130k 1 que.

----------


## thuhanoi

Chài, không có sớm nhỉ, lấy mấy cái ở MH tram bảy tram tám gì đó luôn đấy

----------


## inhainha

T12-B2 mình lấy 1 cái nha bác

----------


## Tuanlm

> Mình chưa xài bể rửa bao giờ, bác gửi cho mình 1 ít xài thí nghiệm cho biết. Chi phí bác báo giúp luôn. 
> Thks


Bác nhắn sms địa chỉ, mình biếu bác một hộp xài chơi.

----------

huanpt

----------


## phuongmd

> Bác nhắn sms địa chỉ, mình biếu bác một hộp xài chơi.


Bác tuanlm để em mấy hộp, em đang có dự án làm bể tắm siêu âm đỡ tốn xà bông. Thank bác.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác Phuongmd sở hữu cái bồn khủng vậy ta, bật lên có ù tai, nhức óc không nhỉ

----------


## huanpt

Một cục bao nhiêu w vậy bác Phương. Còn cục nào dự trữ chia mình thi nghiêm nhé

----------


## hminhtq

mục 1 còn ko bác chủ cho e 2 cặp

----------


## phuongmd

Cái vỉ đó có 40 cục gắn cứng vô bìa inox rồi bác huanpt. Bác google tra ra loại đó 40khz

Bác cần thí nghiệm có bộ này bác có thấy ok không.
Ruột gan là nguồn xung của 2 chiếc bể rửa trên, cục siêu âm rời đã cắm thử chạy ok.
Giá 200k cho bác nghiên cứu.

Bác Minhtq. MS1 đã hết chỉ còn 1 cặp này. NSK bản 25 hành trình 150mm, hàng mới chưa xài. Giá 1.6tr thu hồi vốn. Thông tin chi tiết gửi sau nếu bác quan tâm.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

có ke nhôm ko bác

----------


## Tuanlm

Mình lấy bộ nguồn xung nhé.  :Smile:

----------


## thuyetnq

[QUOTE=phuongmd;86203]



Bác cần thí nghiệm có bộ này bác có thấy ok không.
/QUOTE]
Bác còn bộ nào như vầy nhượng lại cho mình 1 bộ nhé.
Thanks Bác

----------


## hminhtq

> Cái vỉ đó có 40 cục gắn cứng vô bìa inox rồi bác huanpt. Bác google tra ra loại đó 40khz
> 
> Bác cần thí nghiệm có bộ này bác có thấy ok không.
> Ruột gan là nguồn xung của 2 chiếc bể rửa trên, cục siêu âm rời đã cắm thử chạy ok.
> Giá 200k cho bác nghiên cứu.
> 
> Bác Minhtq. MS1 đã hết chỉ còn 1 cặp này. NSK bản 25 hành trình 150mm, hàng mới chưa xài. Giá 1.6tr thu hồi vốn. Thông tin chi tiết gửi sau nếu bác quan tâm.


Hì e mua tính lấy bloc thui ạ cây này htrinh bé quá bác săn chỗ nào được cặp con lăn nào khoảng 700 thì hú e cái ạ

----------


## huanpt

Ôi tốt quá, cảm ơn bác Phương nhiều. Thứ 2 mình chuyển cho bác nhé.

----------


## anhxco

> Cái vỉ đó có 40 cục gắn cứng vô bìa inox rồi bác huanpt. Bác google tra ra loại đó 40khz
> Đính kèm 24706
> Bác cần thí nghiệm có bộ này bác có thấy ok không.
> Ruột gan là nguồn xung của 2 chiếc bể rửa trên, cục siêu âm rời đã cắm thử chạy ok.
> Giá 200k cho bác nghiên cứu.
> Đính kèm 24708
> Bác Minhtq. MS1 đã hết chỉ còn 1 cặp này. NSK bản 25 hành trình 150mm, hàng mới chưa xài. Giá 1.6tr thu hồi vốn. Thông tin chi tiết gửi sau nếu bác quan tâm.
> Đính kèm 24707


Bác còn bộ siêu âm nào để cho e 1 bộ nhé, cảm ơn bác.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

MS30 còn không cụ ơi, hốt liền 1 em.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

MS30 x 1
    31 x 1
    32 x 4
bác có nhôm tấm hay nhôm định hình ới em. sáng mai chuyển tiền.

----------


## Bluebird

A Phương vẫn còn motor 400W mitsu chứ?

----------


## phuongmd

> A Phương vẫn còn motor 400W mitsu chứ?


Còn 5 chú.

----------


## Bluebird

> Còn 5 chú.


Bác để dành em 3 con, với lại nếu bác kiếm đc cái hộp số nào của nó tỷ lệ <1:15 thì để dành em với nhé! Hôm trước vội ko kịp giao lưu gì  :Smile: )

----------


## phuongmd

> Bác để dành em 3 con, với lại nếu bác kiếm đc cái hộp số nào của nó tỷ lệ <1:15 thì để dành em với nhé! Hôm trước vội ko kịp giao lưu gì )


Có 3 cục rất đẹp nối ở đầu động cơ 400w, tỉ số 1/10 bác qua nhanh nhé.
Tiện thể rao cây visme bên cạnh Samic THK 20 bước 10 ht 150 có cả áo nút, gối BK15, giá 650k

----------


## Nam CNC

3 cái hộp số có bán riêng không anh Phương ?

----------


## solero

> 3 cái hộp số có bán riêng không anh Phương ?


Bay lâu rồi lão ạ  :Frown:

----------

phuongmd

----------


## ducmoctx

> Còn 1 ít nhưng chắc đủ để phục vụ bác nhé.
> MS32
> Mua về phục vụ anh Tuốt nhưng lấy được 4 chiếc nến bán gấp.
> Kích thước 160x80x60, các lỗ fi10.5, phay vuông góc 2 mặt. Giá 60k 1 cháu.
> Đính kèm 24579
> Đính kèm 24580


Bác có loại to hơn không bác? Cho em mua 1 cặp

----------


## Nam CNC

tía hôn , mới đăng ngày 9-9 mà bay lâu rồi hen , bán ảo là chết với tớ nghen chưa , cha nào mua cũng liệu hồn với tui nghen.

----------


## phuongmd

Bác Bluebird gọi đặt gạch ngay sau lúc rao rồi.

----------


## Bluebird

> Bác Bluebird gọi đặt gạch ngay sau lúc rao rồi.


Thank bác. E là em thích cái loại này. Có gì mai em chuyển cọc để bác cột nhá

----------


## thaibinhcnc

hàng ship ninh thuận bao giờ có xếp, cho xin cái mã vận đơn.

----------


## phuongmd

Mấy con PLC vs màn hình. Toàn hàng vừa tháo máy.
Ae ai cần loại gì liên hệ. Đồ này ko rành giá lắm.

----------


## trucnguyen

Hi bác Phương, vừa gọi gạch cái PLC FX3U ( cái em bé đang nghịch ấy) + Cái Module FX3U-ENET kế bên  (ĐT: 098x.58x.381).
Sẽ gửi cọc bác trước 500K để giữ hàng nhé. 
Sáng mai sẽ chuyển nốt phần còn lại. Rồi bác ship vào HCM giúp.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## phuongmd

Running tested

----------


## zinken2

> Mấy con PLC vs màn hình. Toàn hàng vừa tháo máy.
> Ae ai cần loại gì liên hệ. Đồ này ko rành giá lắm.


cu tý đẹp hơn nhiều cô của nó

----------

phuongmd

----------


## phuongmd

Bữa chiều lang thang đi gặp đc mấy cục này BK20, BF20. Hàng tháo từ bộ Samic THK, rất đẹp, có 2 vòng bi 7004 mới keng. Thiếu 1 BF20 được 3 bộ.
Giá 550k 1 bộ đầy đủ. 450k bộ thiếu. Mua 2 bộ bớt 50k. 1.45tr cả mớ luôn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em gạch BK BF nhé anh. mai em CK.

----------


## Gamo

> Mấy con PLC vs màn hình. Toàn hàng vừa tháo máy.
> Ae ai cần loại gì liên hệ. Đồ này ko rành giá lắm.
> Đính kèm 24988


Anh chàng này có bán hem?

----------

phuongmd

----------


## phuongmd

Cái này ngày trước cụ Luyến phải làm từ gỗ sưa. Nay đã có loại bằng nhôm hiện thực hóa, công nghiệp hóa ý tưởng của cụ Luyến.
Loại này chuyển đổi cách ghép đầu trục combo chạy dây đai sang motor servo 200w, 400w.
Kích thước như hình, các cụ xem làm được gì thì làm.
Giá:
100k 1c
160k 2c
200k 3c
...
400k 7c (cả lũ)

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Cái này ngày trước cụ Luyến phải làm từ gỗ sưa. Nay đã có loại bằng nhôm hiện thực hóa, công nghiệp hóa ý tưởng của cụ Luyến.
> Loại này chuyển đổi cách ghép đầu trục combo chạy dây đai sang motor servo 200w, 400w.
> Kích thước như hình, các cụ xem làm được gì thì làm.
> Giá:
> 100k 1c
> 160k 2c
> 200k 3c
> ...
> 400k 7c (cả lũ)


Để lại cụ khác Sài em bay giờ bị phụ thuộc toàn toàn vào hàng có sẵn roiif ạ. Từ lâu có chế cháo được gì đâu

----------


## phuongmd

MS35 (Ninh Bình hồn đá)
Cây Visme Kuroda mới nguyên bọc đẹp ngỡ ngàng.
Thông số 2510 cấp cx GG tương đương C5, hành trình 1m3.
Nặng 6kg. Mới nên giá hơi cao chút 2tr ko ship.

----------


## phuongmd

MS34 (Bánh chưng đất)
Vỉ đáy bồn siêu âm. Có 31 cục, hỏng 1 cục.
Gắn trên tấm inox dày 3mm có sẵn ống thoát.
Kích thước 290x670mm,  nặng hơn 11kg.
Phù hợp làm bể siêu âm rửa.
Thông số các bác tự tra. Giá 850k.


Em quên chụp hình ngược máy. Các cụ xem cẩn thận ko vẹo cổ.

----------


## blacksky2411

> MS34 (Bánh chưng đất)
> Vỉ đáy bồn siêu âm. Có 31 cục, hỏng 1 cục.
> Gắn trên tấm inox dày 3mm có sẵn ống thoát.
> Kích thước 290x670mm,  nặng hơn 11kg.
> Phù hợp làm bể siêu âm rửa.
> Thông số các bác tự tra. Giá 850k.
> 
> 
> Em quên chụp hình ngược máy. Các cụ xem cẩn thận ko vẹo cổ.


Cho em đặt bộ này nhé bác, mai em chuyển khoản bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cho em đặt bộ này nhé bác, mai em chuyển khoản bác.


Bác cho mình hỏi 31 cái loa này thì mình cần cái amply bao nhiêu w là vừa vậy. Cũng định chế cái bồn rữa .

----------


## anhxco

> Cho em đặt bộ này nhé bác, mai em chuyển khoản bác.


CỤ dùng k hết thì để lại e vài cục ngâm cứu nhé, thanks!

----------


## phuongmd

MS36 (Thanh hóa lá sen)
Tủ điện Hàn quốc cực đẹp
Dài rộng cao: 260x700x380mm nặng 25kg
Sơn tĩnh điện toàn thân, khóa cửa rất đẹp, bên trong còn nguyên máng nhựa xung quanh. Lưng tủ còn tấm đáy, mặt trước tủ cũng có tấm đáy. Nguyên bản là tủ đựng 5 con servo 400w vừa tháo chiều nay. Do không phù hợp thiết kế nên bán luôn.
Giá 800k cho ai yêu chất lượng.

----------


## thuhanoi

Ngó vẻ ghiền cục ni rồi á  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuongmd

Đẹp như mùa thu Hà nội anh Huề.
Em ngó quanh kiếm cục gì nhét vừa, thấy có cục Delta 220v 5.5kw vừa luôn á. Anh cho em ý kiến tổng cộng 4 chai nha anh.

Và đương nhiên riêng anh, em sẽ lì xì thêm 1 mon quà nhỏ

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái Delta nhỏ hơn chút đó có thong số thế nào bác Phương

----------


## phuongmd

Em tủ đã thuộc về tay lãng khách rồi ha.
Con bt Delta anh Huề chỉ tay đó là loại cao tốc 1.5kw 2000hz, dòng VFD-H. Tra trên gúc chưa thấy.
Em bán lần lượt từ to rồi đền bé.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Ôh cái tủ bay rồi à

----------


## phuongmd

Đã test cho bạn Hải Phòng vừa gọi.

----------


## Nam CNC

cho em cái giá của con biến tần tần số cao nha anh Phương....

----------


## phuongmd

Emersson SK Commander 4kw 1500hz 380v, hình thể võ sĩ boxing nhưng ko thuộc hàng bơi lội.
2 chai á

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

em thích con delta à .

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác inbox em giá con bên phải có cái terminal màu xanh lá nhỏ nhỏ nhé. Với 1 em song sinh bên dưới luôn nhé.

----------


## phuongmd

Linh tinh ko biết xài nên bán cả lũ luôn. Toàn hàng đẹp long lanh. Test kỹ.
Giá 10 chai

----------


## phuongmd

Có cái ông gì cứ kêu kiếm siêu âm suốt mà giờ cũng ko thấy gọi lại. Tui nhờ 4r đăng luôn lên để ông đừng nói tui thất hứa nha. Thời buổi này mà cũng ko biết Zalo là gì sao.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bán cho mình quách đi chứ chờ chi

----------


## anhxco

> Có cái ông gì cứ kêu kiếm siêu âm suốt mà giờ cũng ko thấy gọi lại. Tui nhờ 4r đăng luôn lên để ông đừng nói tui thất hứa nha. Thời buổi này mà cũng ko biết Zalo là gì sao.


Em lấy nhé bác  :Smile: .
Chú Huề mần gì mà lấy nhiều thế ạ, nếu chú lấy con này thì để lại cháu con cũ nhé hehe

----------


## huanpt

> Em lấy nhé bác .
> Chú Huề mần gì mà lấy nhiều thế ạ, nếu chú lấy con này thì để lại cháu con cũ nhé hehe


Không tới lượt ông đâu, đừng có mơ  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Không tới lượt ông đâu, đừng có mơ


À, chuyện nhỏ mà bác, lúc cm cái này e đang thức ạ.

----------


## huanpt

Tui mơ hoài mà cũng không tới lượt

----------


## phuongmd

Mình sẽ chờ ông kia mấy hôm. Nếu ko quay lại lấy mình sẽ để đó ngắm mấy hôm rồi cho lên sàn thi đấu. Giờ ko hàn mạch nữa nên cũng không có nhu cầu. Các cụ ráng chờ nhé.
Máy này dùng trong phòng thí nghiệm, mà các cụ biết phòng thí nghiệm ở Việt nam mình chỉ mua về cho nó có thôi chứ mần ăn gì đâu.
Máy còn rất mới, bên trong linh kiện sáng đẹp.
Chức năng hẹn giờ, tăng giảm to nhỏ, đun nóng.
Toàn thân Inox trắng đẹp, sáng bóng, chưa vết va đập.
Có vòi xả như người lớn luôn.
Mình đã kiểm tra chức năng hoàn hảo.
Ko biết giá trên mạng nhiêu các cụ tra giùm. Cũng chỉ mong gả đc 1 phần giá mới thôi.

----------


## ngocsut

Em là cái ông kia, bác để cho em thôi còn lăn tăn j nữa  :Smile: )

----------


## anhxco

> Mình sẽ chờ ông kia mấy hôm. Nếu ko quay lại lấy mình sẽ để đó ngắm mấy hôm rồi cho lên sàn thi đấu. Giờ ko hàn mạch nữa nên cũng không có nhu cầu. Các cụ ráng chờ nhé.
> Máy này dùng trong phòng thí nghiệm, mà các cụ biết phòng thí nghiệm ở Việt nam mình chỉ mua về cho nó có thôi chứ mần ăn gì đâu.
> Máy còn rất mới, bên trong linh kiện sáng đẹp.
> Chức năng hẹn giờ, tăng giảm to nhỏ, đun nóng.
> Toàn thân Inox trắng đẹp, sáng bóng, chưa vết va đập.
> Có vòi xả như người lớn luôn.
> Mình đã kiểm tra chức năng hoàn hảo.
> Ko biết giá trên mạng nhiêu các cụ tra giùm. Cũng chỉ mong gả đc 1 phần giá mới thôi.


Thời đại này rồi còn chờ thì e cũng chịu bác chủ luôn á. Em k chờ nổi  :Smile: 
Em rút nhe!

----------


## phuongmd

Bồn siêu âm về. Ưu tiên Bác anhxco alo nhé.

----------


## ngocsut

Khổ thân bác ý, bác anxco ko lấy thì để em nhoá  :Big Grin:

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

Cái bồn siêu âm bé bé kia nếu có hàng bác cho mình vào list đợi nhé. Thanks bác.

----------


## h-d

chán ông anh. dặn cái nồi dửa siêu âm mà ko báo e

----------


## anhxco

Tình hình thay đổi nên e k lấy cái bể này, các bác cứ tự nhiên nhé.
Cảm ơn bác Phương!

----------


## maxx.side

Xếp hàng chờ tiếp vậy, đăt gạch bác bên kia mà bán ấy bán cho người khác cũng chẳng báo...khi nào có bác phần cho 1 bể nhé

----------


## anhxco

> Xếp hàng chờ tiếp vậy, đăt gạch bác bên kia mà bán ấy bán cho người khác cũng chẳng báo...khi nào có bác phần cho 1 bể nhé


ủa, ngộ vậy, thế người mua k phải là bác à??

----------


## nicowando

kkk thế phải truy tìm ngừ mua đê  :Cool:

----------


## phuongmd

800k 1 cặp driver 5 pha Autonics, cực đẹp vừa tháo máy lúc nãy xong.

----------


## thuhanoi

Đẹp quá, đăng ký đi nhé

----------


## Ona

nhanh quá........................

----------


## phuongmd

Kẹp phôi nhanh Clamptek CH-201-A
100k 1 chục

----------


## huanpt

Chưa biết làm gì, nhưng cứ mua 30 cái nhá bác Phương.

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> MS35 (Ninh Bình hồn đá)
> Cây Visme Kuroda mới nguyên bọc đẹp ngỡ ngàng.
> Thông số 2510 cấp cx GG tương đương C5, hành trình 1m3.
> Nặng 6kg. Mới nên giá hơi cao chút 2tr ko ship.
> Đính kèm 25400
> Đính kèm 25401
> Đính kèm 25402


cây này còn ko anh ơi? nếu ko thì có cây nào tương đương vậy ko ạ?

----------


## phuongmd

Bác huan với duonghoang mỗi người lấy 30 kẹp.
Hết rồi các bác

----------


## sieunhim

nhanh vãi, có kẹp để em 20 cái nha bác chủ  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## thuhanoi

Để  luôn cho 1 chục nhé, thank

----------


## Ledngochan

Để cho em 1 chục cái kẹp phôi bác nhé.

----------


## haki

kẹp còn để e chục chiếc bác nhé

----------


## phuongmd

Mời các cụ qua uống cafe

----------


## Luyến

Ướt hết bàn phím rồi.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

bác cho em xin giá mấy con driver 400w và 200w với ạ.:-) chảy dãi hơn con kiki luôn rồi bác.:-)

----------


## phuocviet346

Cho xin giá em 400w

----------


## ppgas

Tại sao phải 'xin' giá???? :Mad:

----------


## phuongmd

Quên mất. Giá chuẩn rồi 400w 4.5tr, 200w 2.8tr
Đẹp như vừa đập hộp. Đủ dây giắc cáp.

----------


## phuongmd

250k 1 sợi. Có chữ Oriental gì đó
Ko biết loại gì cứ nhặt về. Rất đẹp, 5 mét, Made in Japan.

----------


## thuhanoi

Lấy 2 sợi nhé                                                   .Thanks

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em đang hóng mấy bộ Harmonic FHA  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Phương còn mấy sợi ? em lấy hết.

----------


## phuongmd

2 sợi dây đi theo cụ Huề về Đà nẵng. Cụ Huề rất nhanh và nguy hiểm, lúc nào cũng lưu số tk em mọi lúc mọi nơi. 
Mới xem lại hóa ra là dây alpha step. Nhà nhiều đồ quý hiếm ko biết đem ra bán. 
Lần sau sẽ đên lượt cụ Nam cnc vì loại này mình vẫn hay gặp, toàn cắt ra làm dây buộc hàng. 
Kể cũng lạ, ko hiểu sao bác Hưng biết trong nhà em có FHA, bác cũng rất nguy hiểm. 
Đã thế cũng show bác xem, mấy hôm nay đang để ngắm và lên kế hoạch, con này độc chút là nó thông nòng nên làm trục A rất hợp.  
Con này rất đẹp, chắc ngắm chán sẽ cho lên sàn thi đấu.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tai mắt of em ở khắp mọi nơi mà  :Smile: ))). Em đùa thôi chứ thấy bác up hình trên zalo đấy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## phuongmd

400k cặp giò Ngọc trinh trắng muốt, dầy 15mm

----------


## phuongmd

Hôm nay chưa bán được gì thấy khó ở, mang mớ dao khoan rao nó đỡ nhạt. 
Chuôi 3.175, đầu khoan 2 me, size từ 2 đến 5mm. 
Phay bao hình nhôm rất bóng. Phù hợp máy bé, làm mạch in, lười mua collet. 
Rất kinh tế nếu so sánh với dao hợp kim. Tỉa tót vớ vẩn. Gãy ko xót. 
Giá mua cả mớ 1.5kg 900k
1kg giá 650k
0.5 kg giá 350k
100k 25 con bốc mớ.

----------


## khangscc

Bác phương em lấy 50 cây nhé

----------


## hoahong102

hy vọng nó ăn nhôm ngon
bác kia 200k 50 cái, còn 700k em ôm hết( vì bác ấy múc trước, nếu bác ây ko mua em mua hết... )

----------

phuongmd

----------


## thuhanoi

Hết món ngon rồi, dao này nhôm ăn thua gì, cứng lắm

----------

phuongmd

----------


## hoahong102

chả là em mới chế được cái spin nhỏ collet 3.5 của bác quảng gắn vào Bt40 ( vì không có tiền mua đầu tăng tốc xịn) thi thoảng trình dài em cho nó chạy thay trục chính máy ikegai của em cho nó đỡ ồn ào...đang có nhu cầu mua các loại dao chuôi 3.175
bác phương COD cho em thì tốt, còn ko mai chủ nhật  thứ 2 em mới gủi bác tiền dc, tk em zero

----------


## phuongmd

Spindle mài cao tốc đang gá trên máy mài, cụ Tuốt đứng tháo cẩn thận. 
Thêm 1 biến tần 4kva Hàn quốc 1900hz. 
Giá 4.7tr
Bác nào quan tâm add Zalo đt mai em chụp hình và test kỹ. 
(nợ hình chi tiết)

----------


## Ledngochan

Bác ship dùm em 1,5kg nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái động cơ mài đệm khí xài chi anh.... bỏ luôn , cái biến tần thi ok.

nếu cái clip kẹp của nó phi 62 thì tháo ra bán cho em nhé.

----------


## huuminhsh

> Hôm nay chưa bán được gì thấy khó ở, mang mớ dao khoan rao nó đỡ nhạt. 
> Chuôi 3.175, đầu khoan 2 me, size từ 2 đến 5mm. 
> Phay bao hình nhôm rất bóng. Phù hợp máy bé, làm mạch in, lười mua collet. 
> Rất kinh tế nếu so sánh với dao hợp kim. Tỉa tót vớ vẩn. Gãy ko xót. 
> Giá mua cả mớ 1.5kg 900k
> 1kg giá 650k
> 0.5 kg giá 350k
> 100k 25 con bốc mớ.


dao còn không bác cho em hốt 1 ít

----------


## quocquan

Biến tần 5.5kw còn không chủ thớt

----------


## phuongmd

Biến tần 5.5kw có bác mua rồi

Mới về 1 mớ dao chuôi 3.175 bác nào mua alo. 
700k 1kg bán nửa ký trở lên. Mua nhanh cuối tuần em cho hết ra chợ giời.

----------


## h-d

hô không bán thì bên lên đây làm gì khẩu thần công kia anh?

----------


## thuhanoi

Dăng ký 1kg dao nhé. Thank

----------

phuongmd

----------


## maxx.side

Đăng ký 1.5kg dao nhé bác, tí em chuyển khoảng cho bác.

----------


## foxnguyen

Con laser co2 nhìn ngon quá. Mình lấy 1kg dao hey.

----------


## phuongmd

Thiếu của bác Chánh nửa ký dao, đợt sau bù free ship cho bác. 
2 cọng dây chằng hàng để dành cu Nam cnc. 
Dài 5 mét Oriental motor. Made in Japan.

----------


## Nam CNC

thank anh Phương, 2 sợi thì còn ít , anh cứ để đó tầm 5-6 sợi anh gửi cho em , còn 2 sợi này em chuyển khoản cho anh trước nha , anh cho em số tài khoản em gửi anh.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mình lấy cặp giò Ngoc Trinh nhe bác Phuong MD!

----------


## vietnamcnc

Bác cho them thông tin chiều cao và chiều rộng.

Nếu OK mình lấy cặp giò em ngọc chin này nhé

----------


## phuongmd

Cặp ngọc trinh bác bóng mây qua thềm mua rồi bác Giang

----------


## vufree

Bác Phương con laser CO2 nạp khí lại được phải không Bác. Thích thật.

----------


## phuongmd

Khoảng chục bộ AC Mitsu J3 40A mới kinh hoàng. 
Bao test. 
Đủ dây cáp 5 mét. 
4.5tr 1 bộ.

----------


## phuongmd

Cập nhật. 
10 bộ servo đã ra đi trong ngày đầu tiên của tháng khuyến mãi. 
Máy tiện chú Khanh cũng đã theo chủ mới nên bán luôn cái đầu set dao của Metrol
Mua 500k bán cũng 500k, lỗ tiền ship lãi tiền ngắm.

----------


## phuongmd

Chục máy rửa siêu âm hq. Hàng mới 2015 chưa sử dụng nhưng bị hủy nên thể xác hơi xây xước chút nhưng ko sao, ruột mới tinh. 
Có nhiệt độ. Đã test kỹ. 500k 1 con (mới nên giá cao hơn 2 con anh Huề mua lần trước). 
Mạch con này rất đơn giản, hỏng cháy dễ sửa. 
Các bác mua thì Zalo hoặc SMS trước Vì khả năng em bán cả lô.

----------


## phuongmd

Bể siêu âm đã hết. Thanks các cụ

----------


## maxx.side

> Bể siêu âm đã hết. Thanks các cụ


Sax nhanh quá, chờ mãi ko dc

----------


## nicowando

1h bay 10 bể ... hàng hót quá ợ

----------


## anhxco

Cảm ơn bác P!

----------


## ktshung

để cho em một cái nữa ạ

----------


## inhainha

Mấy cái bể siêu âm này mình thấy mấy tiệm mắt kính bên Hàn để trước tiệm để người đi đường rửa kính miễn phí. Bỏ kính vô bật máy chạy 30s là được. Có hiệu quả hay không thì tùy. Theo tâm lý của mình thì có hiệu quả chút chút. Còn công dụng nào khác không thì không rõ  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuongmd

> Mấy cái bể siêu âm này mình thấy mấy tiệm mắt kính bên Hàn để trước tiệm để người đi đường rửa kính miễn phí. Bỏ kính vô bật máy chạy 30s là được. Có hiệu quả hay không thì tùy. Theo tâm lý của mình thì có hiệu quả chút chút. Còn công dụng nào khác không thì không rõ


Hàn mạch có bể này tuyệt vời bác ạ. 
Các cụ nhà mình toàn nói Sạch như chùi chứ hok có ai nói Sạch như rửa. Tư bản giãy chết rửa ko sạch bằng chùi đâu. Nhưng kệ họ. 
Vừa lấy thêm 5 bộ nữa, kính mời các cụ.

----------


## maxx.side

Gạch một cái nhé, nếu ok inbox để mình chuyển tiền nha

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em gạch một cái bể rửa luôn nha anh. Mai em chuyển tiền ạ.

----------


## phuongmd

Cụ Chánh. Em còn thiếu cụ nửa ký dao, cụ cứ automatic trừ đi rồi chuyển. 
Bác Minh vừa gạch 1 chiếc. 
Còn 3 chiếc
Tài khoản em các cụ bấm ngay hàng chữ màu đỏ chỗ chũ ký. Ko hiểu sao các cụ hỏi hoài.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## blacksky2411

Em lấy 3 cái còn lại nhé. Thanks bác.

----------


## haki

để e, 1 chiếc đi huhu

----------


## thuyetnq

Nhìn mấy cái máy rửa siêu âm đẹp quá.
Khi nào có  máy rửa siêu âm nào bé tí,càng bé càng tốt,Bác cho mình đăng kí 1 em được không Bác?
Thanks Bác trước.

----------


## ktshung

mình đã chuyển tiền cho bác nhé, gừi theo địa chỉ mình nhắn trong điện thoại. Thanks bác

----------


## phuongmd

Chuyển chậm cho các cụ nên các cụ chờ nhé.
Các cụ yên tâm xài vì em có đồ part thay thế phòng khi nó hỏng, từ mạch điện, công tắc cho đến cả chiếc bể luôn...
PS thông tin các cụ kích thước bồn 150x150x70.
5 con tối qua đã ra đi, vừa thêm 10 con nữa, kính mời các cụ.

----------


## maxx.side

Vậy lấy thêm cái nữa nhé bác Phương, tí nghỉ trưa chuyển luôn cho bác nhé, thanks bác

----------


## thuyetnq

> Chuyển chậm cho các cụ nên các cụ chờ nhé.
> Các cụ yên tâm xài vì em có đồ part thay thế phòng khi nó hỏng, từ mạch điện, công tắc cho đến cả chiếc bể luôn...
> PS thông tin các cụ kích thước bồn 150x150x70.
> 5 con tối qua đã ra đi, vừa thêm 10 con nữa, kính mời các cụ.


Mình đăng kí 1 cái .
Vừa gọi cho Bác.Chiều nay mình chuyển tiền .

----------

phuongmd

----------


## ngocsut

Các bác cứ đặt gạch cho đã đi e qua nhà bác mike quất hết rồi  :Wink: 
Công nhận có máy rung cái là 10 cái nhẫn với quả kiềng 10 lượng của e cứ bóng lồn lộn ấy các bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

phuongmd

----------


## nicowando

E vừa alo và nt a , nếu còn e lấy 1 cái ah .

----------


## legiao

Chuyển rồi kiểm tra dùm nhé bác phương

----------


## thuyetnq

Đã chuyển tiền

Nhờ bác chuyển giúp vào :
Người nhận: Nguyễn Quang Thuyết
Địa chỉ :1/23 đường Nhật Lệ -TT-Huế.
Cảm ơn Bác.
trùng hợp vui ,người chuyển tiền biu trên trùng tên hiếm gặp Bác nhỉ  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## TTR

Buổi chiều vừa vợt của bác Phương một máy rửa. Giờ đang tét hàng.
(Ảnh mang tính chất mình họa)

----------


## nicowando

> Buổi chiều vừa vợt của bác Phương một máy rửa. Giờ đang tét hàng.
> (Ảnh mang tính chất mình họa)


dùng nước hay dung dịch gì vậy bác ^^

----------


## phuongmd

WBK20 cả gối đỡ WBK, nó sêm sêm BK20 BF20 của THK nhưng kích thước tiêu chuẩn của NSK
Loại này lắp với visme25 của NSK đúng bài luôn.


Bi bọt đầy đủ, trơn mượt, hình thức đẹp, bẩn chút chưa VS.
Kích thước chi tiết như hình dưới.



500k 1 bộ, có 4 bộ lấy cả free ship.

----------


## quocquan

> Các mục trên đã bán hết. Cập nhật tiếp.
> 
> *Mục số 7:* là 1 con biến tần Mitsubishi E540 5.5KW 380V mặt mũi đầy đủ, đã test OK. Vỏ phía trên bể 1 chút nhưng ko sao. Loại này rất trâu và nặng như 1 con bò.
> Giá 3.5tr
> 
> 
> 
> *Mục số 8:* là 1 con biến tần Mitubishi E520 không mặt mũi, công suất 750W, đã test và setup chạy với spindle 24000vph. Giá 500K.
> 
> ...


bien tan 5.5kw còn khong bạn

----------


## phuongmd

Quê hương như trùm khế ngọt.
Mời các cụ qua nhà cafe chém gió.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Anh Phương cứ đưa em test đống này cho

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Chùm gì vậy cụ

----------


## phuongmd

> Anh Phương cứ đưa em test đống này cho


Thể dục sáng nay mới nhặt được đó.
Đưa Jager đây xong là ôm về cả chùm luôn.




> Chùm gì vậy cụ


Khế đấy để nấu chua với món này

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Quê hương như trùm khế ngọt.
> Mời các cụ qua nhà cafe chém gió.


Khế gì đẹp vậy ta

----------


## hung1706

hehe chùm khế này phải đi chung với cái con lái nó thì ngon phết  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Chà chà... mấy con này áp thấp tần số cao, biến tần thường chạy ko được à nha..., ai cần mua biến tần dỏm nhưng chạy được mấy con này thì cứ qua em  :Wink:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## maxx.side

Khế có bán không cho em xin giá với anh Phương :d

----------


## phuongmd

Mượn hình của thành viên hungmtcn cho các cụ thấy công lực nhẹ nhàng mà ko chói lóa của nó nha.

----------

Gamo, GOHOME, maxx.side, ngocsut

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> Thể dục sáng nay mới nhặt được đó.
> Đưa Jager đây xong là ôm về cả chùm luôn.
> 
> 
> 
> Khế đấy để nấu chua với món này


Ah để mình 1 cái nhé ngâm cục NR5100  này đã lâu bn ...

----------


## Totdo

Em đặt một quả khế ngọt nhé bác chủ

Minh O935417382

----------


## saudau

Bác để cho mình 1 quả khế nha. Nhà có cục Nờ Rờ mà để hoài chỉ ngắm thôi ha, chuyến này có đồ nấu òi.

Mà bác cho hỏi ngu tý. cục Nờ Rờ nó chích dầu mở gì đó vào cái chổ nào vậy?

----------


## vufree

Khế nhiêu quả vậy Bác Phương ơi

----------


## Gamo

A. Phương để em 2 quả khế luôn nhe

----------


## phuongmd

Alo các bác.
Đây là động cơ không chổi than BLDC nên nó có khả năng thích nghi với những bộ điều tốc như những anh em chơi RC.
Mình vừa test xong em này với ESC 40A 24V của RCTIGERMOTOR có vài báo cáo các cụ như sau:
- Kết quả khá bất ngờ, em chạy rất dữ dằn và ấn tượng như driver hãng
- Không tải trong 15 phút tất cả đều mát mẻ trong điều kiện không cấp khí nén.
Kết luận:
- Khả năng của chiếc driver (ESC) chắc chưa đủ tần số để đáp ứng như cầu của em nó, em chưa đo được RPM vì chưa có mượn được đầu đo.
- Với sự phán đoán của em khoảng 24.000 rpm mà thôi. Tuy nhiên lực cắt vẫn đảm bảo.
Với công năng như vậy, chắc chắn nó sẽ làm được những sản phẩm như của bác hungmtcn vì bác này xót con driver nên chỉ chạy < 15.000rpm
- Để có thể làm việc với MACH3 cần thiết kế thêm 1 bộ chuyển đổi AC to PPM hoặc mua bên ngoài. Với mình và nhiều bác thì code cho mạch này khá dễ dàng nhưng chỉ mất công làm mạch thôi.
Giá tham khảo em đưa ra:
- Full option: 1 con EM3060J + 1 đầu cắt NR5100 + 1 ESC 40A + 1 bộ mạch chuyển đổi = 3.2 củ (chờ đợi 2 tháng)
- bác nào có con NR5100 thì trừ đi 300k
- như bác vufree chơi RC thì ESC trong nhà cả rổ, đổ đi ko hết thì trừ đi 500K
- Lấy 1 con EM3060J thì 2 củ... he he
Các bác thấy thế nào thì phán cho em 1 câu.
Giá bình dân cho 1 con cao tốc.

Hình đây á


Video ở đây (đang up, tí xong các bác xem thoải mái)

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Video đang ở private anh Phương....

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Phương à , chạy sáp nữ trang không phải như gỗ hay gì đâu mà chạy nhanh , với em chạy mấy cái mẫu anh chụp 15000rpm là nhanh rồi đó , hỏi ông kia xem ông có giải thích cho hiểu không hay ổng dấu luôn hehehe.


mấy cái đầu cắt này nó chuẩn không anh ? nó có vấn để về vòng bi không ? em vẫn chưa thấy cái đầu nào quay êm , toàn xè xè.... à à em cũng đang chờ đợi 1 đại ca gửi vào cho em 1-2 bộ gì đó, drive chánh hãng luôn.

----------

phuongmd

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thui em xin rút ạ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> anh Phương à , chạy sáp nữ trang không phải như gỗ hay gì đâu mà chạy nhanh , với em chạy mấy cái mẫu anh chụp 15000rpm là nhanh rồi đó , hỏi ông kia xem ông có giải thích cho hiểu không hay ổng dấu luôn hehehe.
> 
> 
> mấy cái đầu cắt này nó chuẩn không anh ? nó có vấn để về vòng bi không ? em vẫn chưa thấy cái đầu nào quay êm , toàn xè xè.... à à em cũng đang chờ đợi 1 đại ca gửi vào cho em 1-2 bộ gì đó, drive chánh hãng luôn.


Em đoán là chạy nhanh quá dao nóng, sáp chảy  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuongmd

Video đã upload xong
Thường chục con đầu cắt bãi thì 2-3 con còn OK nhưng số còn lại tua nhanh 60Krpm là không ổn - do bi đã kém sinh ra tiếng kêu lách tách hoặc để nước bị kẹt như con trong video nghe tiếng biết liền.
Tốc độ nhỏ dưới 20krpm thì chạy vô tư.
Sơ đồ đấu dây mình đã có (do anh Thảo cung cấp) nhưng không thể kiếm được dây hãng nên phải lấy dây khoan Atlat Copor đấu lại chạy vẫn ngon, mình đã đấu cho bác Hưng OK rồi. (dây hãng 5-10 tr /1 sợi nhé)
Theo quan điểm mình khả năng nếu thử tải cho con này bằng ESC chạy ngon có thể bỏ luôn driver hãng (mặc dù ngon hơn) nhưng đây vẫn là giải pháp kinh tế - đỡ phải mua dây, gọn nhẹ và dễ thay thế.
Cuối cùng vẫn dồn lại vào chuyện chiếc đầu NR5100 mà thôi.




> Hehe, thui em xin rút ạ


Con ESC 40A ngót 1 chai mất rồi cụ Gà mỡ
http://www.rctigermotor.com/html/2014/esc_1223/285.html

----------


## Totdo

Em hóng giảm giá, cuối năm rồi gì cũng có vụ khuyến mãi + giảm giá !!!

----------


## saudau

Em xin rút thôi. Đã hao lúa để sở hữu em nó, vậy mà còn phải hao thêm bộn nữa mới được ấy ấy em nó.

----------


## luu

Thử đầu cuối lại esc xem bác. Chưa đầu cuối thì chưa lên max speed đc đâu bác.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em hóng giảm giá, cuối năm rồi gì cũng có vụ khuyến mãi + giảm giá !!!


Bác totdo cần em nó là cái zgì  :Stick Out Tongue:  - em nó chuyên trị khoan lỗ mạch in điện tử PCB thôi

----------


## Gamo

> Con ESC 40A ngót 1 chai mất rồi cụ Gà mỡ
> http://www.rctigermotor.com/html/2014/esc_1223/285.html


Hehe, dạ nói chung giá đó mà nó chạy được như thế thì ko ngon. Em có một số món khác ngon hơn, thua con Jaeger tí, đang chờ mỗi Nam Maria thui  :Wink: 

Mặc dù ESC chạy mấy con brushless này ok, nó đang chạy anh lấy găng tay nắm lại xem chuyện gì xảy ra?  :Wink:  Ngoài ra ESC ưu tiên tốc độ, còn biến tần ưu tiên torque.
Con này max 60,000rpm, chạy 15,000rpm thì chỉ khai thác được 1/16 công lực của nó thui, trừ khi con ESC sử dụng vector control >.<
Do đó tính đi tính lại, con này phay sáp hoặc khoan lỗ mạch in là đẹp, ko hợp với công việc của em là phay & cắt mạch in ợ  :Wink:

----------


## Totdo

> Bác totdo cần em nó là cái zgì  - em nó chuyên trị khoan lỗ mạch in điện tử PCB thôi


Chỉ là ngâm cứu thôi, Cũng chưa biết làm gì với em nó bác
Em thấy nó mi nhon dễ thương với lại thân nó chắc là bằng thép không rỉ để bao lâu nó vẫn mới

----------


## phuongmd

Ok thank you chú gà. 
Thực ra trong tay a chưa có gì để đánh giá thông số làm việc của nó ngoài việc test sống chết mà thôi. 
Mọi việc đều quan sát bằng giác quan và phán đoán thôi nhé. Kể cả giá cũng là tham khảo. 
Chú nói vector control ngon thì đúng luôn. Còn sensor hay sensorless ko bàn thêm. 
Cái đuôi motor đó nó có 3 dây cảm biên hall nữa. Hok lẽ tụi Nhật lùn nó gá vô cho vui. 
Nhưng kiếm được driver cho nó thì là chuyện khác. Còn ko kiếm được thì mình đã nói chỉ là giải pháp thôi. 
Con ESC chuyên cho tụi RC sử dụng để điều khiển spindle:
- giống nhau mỗi chiếc BLDC
- mình thấy cũng tạm được vì momen khí động cũng có thể lớn hơn momen cắt
- khả năng chịu quá tải của ESC cũng ok phù hợp với điều kiện gia công
Chú gà, chú nói 1/16 công lực là sao? chắc công suất đúng hok? Cái này đo là biết ngay. 1/16 ở đâu thì cũng ko hiểu? 
2 hôm nay chú cứ thập thò cái lũ này a đoán trong gậm giường chú chắc có gì rồi. Chú có cái gì ngon hơn con 40a mà rẻ hơn nó?  AE đổi chác gì đi nhé.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, sorry ông anh... em thập thò cái 4rum này tối ngày vì đang ngồi viết code cho mấy khách hàng mà, có gì hay là chui vào quấy rối thôi. Mấy con Nakanishi này trông xinh xắn gúm. Dưới gần giường nhà lão Nam nhiều đồ ngon lắm mà hắn ém đóa  :Wink: 

Vụ công suất là tính tạm thui, em không phải dân điện: công suất điện đầu vào là P = U*I*cos(Y) = E^2/Z, đầu ra công suất cơ học là P = T*w. Công suất đầu ra không thể lớn hơn công suất đầu vào.
Tính bậy thì cho là Z cố định thì Power tỷ lệ bình phương với áp đầu vào. (1)

Xét tiếp: mấy con brushless này chạy theo V/F, tần số phải khớp với áp thì tối ưu. Thế thì áp cho 15,000rpm = 1/4 áp cho 60,000rpm. (2)

(1) & (2) => áp vào bằng 1/4 áp danh định => công suất giảm (1/4)^2 = 1/16

Thật đó là do em đang tính Z ko đổi. Thực tế thì tần số càng cao, Z càng lớn, tỷ lệ thuận với L, áp giảm 1/4 thì công suất giảm còn 1/16 (trong trường hợp L=0) -> 1/4 (trường hợp lý tưởng R=0)

----------


## phuongmd

Phán đoán như mình hôm qua 24krpm cũng sêm sêm với chú gà, vì căn cứ vào áp nguồn nó 60v maximum công suất nên 24v chắc được khoảng gần 1/4 công suất là đúng ròi.
Mà thôi hok có tính nửa. Tính xèng cho nhanh. 
1.5 củ 1 con, bằng 1/10 giá mới, phục vụ các bác đã mua đầu cắt. Còn chạy thế nào các bác đã rõ. Thanks các bác.

----------


## phuongmd

Đã xong 7 cục, còn 4 cục để xài. Thanks.

----------


## TigerHN

Máy rửa siêu âm còn không anh? Nếu còn anh vui lòng cho biết cả giá gửi vào TPHCM nhé.

----------


## phuongmd

2 con biến tần Delta dòng B, công suất 750w xác to. 
Hàng mới chưa xài,  bị hủy nên vỏ hơi thương tích nhưng test ok. 

Giá 800k 1 con (ko up đc hình, bác nào quan tâm Zalo nhé)

----------


## Ga con

Anh Phương, khế này có chạy được với controller E2530 không anh. E có 2 cái controller nè, thấy nó ra có 12V/2.8A à, input 220V có <1A nên công suất bé tý.
https://www.nsk-nakanishi.co.jp/indu...f/e2530_en.pdf

Được e làm quả về ngâm kíu mài...răng  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks.

----------


## phuongmd

> Anh Phương, khế này có chạy được với controller E2530 không anh. E có 2 cái controller nè, thấy nó ra có 12V/2.8A à, input 220V có <1A nên công suất bé tý.
> https://www.nsk-nakanishi.co.jp/indu...f/e2530_en.pdf
> 
> Được e làm quả về ngâm kíu mài...răng 
> 
> Thanks.


Ko chạy được đâu, công suất driver E2530 có 30W nhỏ hơn E3000 10 lần. Muỗi đốt cột điện.
E2530 mua đúng chiếc đầu của nó (hình như NR303) chạy khoan mạch gì gì đó hay để đó ngắm chơi thôi.

----------

Ga con

----------


## phuongmd

Đầu năm mới kính chúc các cụ các bác mạnh khỏe tài lộc đầy mình.
Tranh thủ các cụ đang chơi tết em mở hàng phát cho vui.
*MS51*
33 cây visme KURODA fi 25 bước 10 cấp chính xác C5, hành trình 1300mm, có đủ gối BK và áo nút, khoảng một nửa có gối FK. Khoảng 8.5kg / 1 cây có BK
Tình trạng êm mượt bóng (em chưa tháo áo nút nên chưa chụp chi tiết)
Giá hững hờ 120K/1kg (bao giá Văn môn)


*MS52*
20 cây visme Issoku fi 20 bước 10 cấp chính xác C5, hành trình 500mm. Khoảng 2.2kg / 1 cây
Tình trạng êm mượt
Giá 160K/1kg




Mời các cụ qua nhà giao lưu đầu năm và xem hàng.
Cụ nào lấy chục cây sẽ có giá đẹp.
Cụ nào xúc cả lô em sẽ ưu tiên giảm kịch sàn giá mua vào.

----------


## phuongmd

Đã chục cây MS51 lên đường. Em alo các cụ nếu ko lấy gối BF là 1tr 1 cây (có BK20, có áo nút). 
Cụ nào lấy gối đuôi BF cho thêm 100k là 1.1tr về đỡ phải hì hục chế cháo. 
Thanks các cụ.

----------


## ngocpham

> Đã chục cây MS51 lên đường. Em alo các cụ nếu ko lấy gối BF là 1tr 1 cây (có BK20, có áo nút). 
> Cụ nào lấy gối đuôi BF cho thêm 100k là 1.1tr về đỡ phải hì hục chế cháo. 
> Thanks các cụ.


Mình lấy 02 cây MS51 có luôn gối BF nhé. Sáng mai ck nhé bác

----------

phuongmd

----------


## thuyên1982

cụ cho em lấy 2 cây ms51 có luôn bf nhé.

----------

phuongmd

----------


## Minh Trần

E lấy 2 cây MS51 đầy đủ + 1 cây MS52 nhá.
( Bác PM E cái ĐC E qua lấy. Tks )

----------


## Echchum

Bác có cây nào fi 20 bước 10 hành trình đạt 1m không ?

----------


## sieunhim

cho em lấy 1 cây MS51 có luôn BF, sáng mai em chuyển xiền cho bác.

----------

phuongmd

----------


## solero

Em gạch 3 con MS51 đủ BK-BF anh nhé.

----------

phuongmd

----------


## Tuancoi

Em gạch 1 em như đã alo.

----------


## hoaphuongnam

Em gạch 1 cây MS51 đủ BK-BF.

----------

phuongmd

----------


## Ensado

nhiều đồ hay quá

----------


## tranhung123456

> 33 cây visme KURODA fi 25 bước 10 cấp chính xác C5, hành trình 1300mm, có đủ gối BK và áo nút, khoảng một nửa có gối FK. Khoảng 8.5kg / 1 cây có BK
> Tình trạng êm mượt bóng (em chưa tháo áo nút nên chưa chụp chi tiết)
> Giá hững hờ 120K/1kg (bao giá Văn môn)


sao không tháo ra chụp hình xem sao độ dài tổng thể bao nhiêu ????
Chúc Bác Buôn Bán may mắn đầu năm (luôn luôn cháy hàng) :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

phuongmd

----------


## phuongmd

*MS53*
Kẹp phôi nhanh kiểu thụt thò:
2 chiếc mã CH-305-HM
2 chiếc mã LD-305-EM
Tra gôgle để biết tính năng và thông số
4 chiếc 400K


*MS54*
Visme SAMIC TKH  BNK2010
Fi 20 bước 10 HT 150
Đủ gối BK15 nguyên bản, còn rất OK bót khít
500K

----------


## thuyetnq

> Đính kèm 28748


Bác cho e hởi nhờ tí :
Cục từ nầy có thể tháo ra và hàn vào một chậu khác nhỏ hơn không Bác?
Vì nhà e cần thể tích nhỏ và dài ,dùng cắm que cấy đễ rửa.
Thankss bác.

----------


## phuongmd

> Bác cho e hởi nhờ tí :
> Cục từ nầy có thể tháo ra và hàn vào một chậu khác nhỏ hơn không Bác?
> Vì nhà e cần thể tích nhỏ và dài ,dùng cắm que cấy đễ rửa.
> Thankss bác.


Khả năng là gắn được bằng epoxy trộn sợi thủy tinh.
Mình chưa thử nhé. Nếu bạn muốn thử mình sẽ để cho bạn 1 board + 1 cục rung.

----------


## thuyetnq

OK Anh 
Nhờ anh để cho mình 1 boad và 1 cục rung.
Anh nhắn giúp giá tiền và số tk.
cảm ơn anh nhiều.

----------


## phuongmd

*MS55*
Có 2 chiếc bàn đèn để cam chứ ko phải hút phiện  :Smile: 
Mua để chế cam như của em nhé.
Có núm xoay nâng hạ rất êm tay.
Chỉ cần gá luôn vào 1 mảnh nhôm làm đế nữa là OK
300k 2 cháu, _khiếp quá càng bán càng nghèo_ ủng hộ đi các cụ, anh Huề???

----------

manlamcnc

----------


## phuongmd

Ms56 22h sẽ đăng
Giá 2.8tr rất hot. Em book trước. Ngủ quên em sorry 8h sáng mai em book lại.

...
...
MS 56 down xuống 1.750k


...
...
đăng xong tắt máy đi ngủ
Con oscilo Hàn quốc rất đẹp, cực mới, bị giao lưu hơi nhiều nên vỏ chấm được 8 điểm, em mua phát 4 con dồn núm vỏ được 1 con.
Coi như tháng giêng là tháng ăn chơi, 3 con còn lại bán ve chai.
2 kênh 20Mhz, nguy hiển hơn có cả máy phát hàm cho các cụ test servo, phát xung...
Ko có que đo nhé



Hình này là thò tay vô nó thành hình sine wave đó





BB các cụ G90




> Anh Phương Mại Dâm chuẩn bị bán món gì thế? 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/71...#ixzz4Yx0cH58W


 ngủ đi cưng để xèng mua visme á




> gần ngay trước măt mà xa tận nhà ổng  , ms56 nó đó
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/71...#ixzz4Yx22Svta


Có thể đổi ngang nha Mr. tuốt

----------


## Gamo

Anh Phương Mại Dâm chuẩn bị bán món gì thế?  :Wink:

----------


## emptyhb

Em đặt gạch ms 56 nhé!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nam CNC

Lão Phương này lại có đào mới đây , chơi chiêu ha . ..... bật mí đi , nó có thuộc sở thích của em không ?

----------


## goldsea

> 2 con biến tần Delta dòng B, công suất 750w xác to. 
> Hàng mới chưa xài,  bị hủy nên vỏ hơi thương tích nhưng test ok. 
> 
> Giá 800k 1 con (ko up đc hình, bác nào quan tâm Zalo nhé)


Biến tần còn không bác

----------


## biết tuốt

gần ngay trước măt mà xa tận nhà ổng  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   , ms56 nó đó

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, đang bội thực  :Big Grin: 
Nhưng cũng đang me mấy ẻm đặc chủng  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xuan Gio

gạch em này nhé!




> *MS55*
> Có 2 chiếc bàn đèn để cam chứ ko phải hút phiện 
> Mua để chế cam như của em nhé.
> Có núm xoay nâng hạ rất êm tay.
> Chỉ cần gá luôn vào 1 mảnh nhôm làm đế nữa là OK
> 300k 2 cháu, _khiếp quá càng bán càng nghèo_ ủng hộ đi các cụ, anh Huề???

----------


## Gamo

> ngủ đi cưng để xèng mua visme á


Huhu... ông anh gửi hàng cho em chưa? em gửi tiền vít me từ tuần trước rùi đóa

----------


## tranhung123456

[/QUOTE]
hết hàng đổi rồi sao lại chưng con cẩu mực ngon thế (làm dc mấy món ăn chơi hết tháng giêng)

----------


## puskinu

8h đã qua đc 2 tiếng mà chưa thấy j hot bác Phương ơi!

----------


## biết tuốt

con mực em cho về quê rồi , đổi thuốc lào thượng hạng nhá  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut, phuongmd

----------


## Gamo

2 ngày đã qua rùi.... huhu... ngóng....

----------


## tranhung123456

> 2 ngày đã qua rùi.... huhu... ngóng....


gamo ngóng ngóng gì thế 
hàng đặt chuẩn gọi ZALO đi là biết liền (zalo mới có gọi video)

----------


## goldsea

> WBK20 cả gối đỡ WBK, nó sêm sêm BK20 BF20 của THK nhưng kích thước tiêu chuẩn của NSK
> Loại này lắp với visme25 của NSK đúng bài luôn.
> 
> 
> Bi bọt đầy đủ, trơn mượt, hình thức đẹp, bẩn chút chưa VS.
> Kích thước chi tiết như hình dưới.
> 
> Đính kèm 29232
> 
> 500k 1 bộ, có 4 bộ lấy cả free ship.


Hàng con ko bác?

----------


## phuongmd

> Hàng con ko bác?


Hết rồi bác

----------


## phuongmd

Khuấy cho nó động cái shop.

----------


## hung1706

Ghê ghê...in cho em cái box 1 bộ motor driver để ngâm cứu xem nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuongmd

Hàng họ ra đi hết.
Giờ chỉ còn 1 mình kiếm tìm vài món nhỏ đăng lên cho đỡ buồn.
Nhân ngày 8/3 em nhờ các mày râu chuyển giúp em lời tự sự thực thà cho các chị em đỡ tủi lòng.
Siu tầm của FB bạn em ah.

*Đã lâu rồi ta thôi đối thoại,
hoặc, ra vẻ đối thoại:
“cơm xong chưa?” “áo đã giặt rồi à”
Đã lâu rồi anh quên tặng quà, em vẫn phải thơm bằng lọ nước hoa đã cạn hồi năm ngoái.
dường như cứ qua thời con gái.
người ta chả còn gì.
anh quên rồi bà cô bán hoa ly,
quên cả sở thích của em cuối tuần địu nhau xuống phố.
ta ngồi bên dốc nhỏ,
nhìn về dòng sông đang già.
anh quên tên những con đường mà ta đã đi qua.
đường anh nắm tay em,
đường anh hôn lên tóc,
cả con đường anh đưa em vào bụi cây thở dốc,
và con đường mà anh thề độc: “nếu hết thương em xe cán anh liền”
giờ này ta như hai cõi riêng.
em không biết anh đang ở đâu khi tay em chảy máu,
sẽ gọi ai khi trời nổi bão.
hay tìm nhau ở lúc chiều về.
giờ, chỉ thi thoảng em nghe:
“l... đâu? đụ cái!”*

----------

Nam CNC, ppgas

----------


## phuongmd

MS57
Đồng hồ so chân gập. 
Hàng mới ko hộp, rất nhạy, độ chính xác cao. 
Có 2 con mitutoyo độ cx 1um giá 500k
1 mớ peakcook mặt trắng cx 0.001mm giá 450k. 
Kính mời các cụ.

----------


## Thaihamy

> Đồng hồ so chân gập. 
> Hàng mới ko hộp, rất nhạy, độ chính xác cao. 
> Có 2 con mitutoyo độ cx 1um giá 500k
> 1 mớ peakcook mặt trắng cx 0.001mm giá 450k. 
> Kính mời các cụ.


Minh lay 2 cái mặt vàng nhé

----------


## mactech

Bác Thaihamy nhường em 1 cái mặt vàng đi ạ?

----------


## thuhanoi

Chậm chân rồi

----------


## phuongmd

Sáng ra thấy mấy tin nhắn chuyển tiền ko biet của ai. Để tránh lộn sộn gây mất đoàn kết, các cụ mua con nào thì soạn tin theo cú phap
MS56 dấu cách Vàng/Trắng dấu cách số lượng dấu cách nickname
Rồi gửi qua tin nhắn chuyển tiền. 
Để hôm sau em mở tổng đài cho các cụ gửi cho tiện. 
Thank các cụ. 
Mai Duy Phuong
0021.000.638455
Vietcombank - CN Thang Long - Ha Noi

----------

tiinicat

----------


## phuongmd

Bác Thaihamy quang 1 cục gạch rõ to xong ko thấy í éo gì luôn.
Đành rằng hàng em vẫn còn nhưng người khác cần mua cũng ko được, cái này hơi kỳ cục.
Chờ bác đến trưa mai, quá giờ Ngọ cho em xin hủy gạch của bác Thaihamy. Các bác khác lại come on.

----------


## dungtb

Hàng đẹp quá nhưg em lại chỉ thích xài điện tử

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

em có 1 cái điện tử đây. cụ thích zalo em gởi hình cho ạ

----------


## TLP

Còn cái đồng hồ so màu vàng không?.Nếu còn em lấy 1 cái nhé. :Smile:

----------


## phuongmd

Rất đẹp, bót, khít, trượt êm. 
Ray của SKF.
Bản 20. Dài 507mm. Hành trình block sát nhau 400mm. 
Cân nặng 4kg 1 cặp. 
Hơi han 1 đầu do chở về gặp mưa nhưng ko ảnh hưởng chất lượng. 
Giá 900k 1 cặp. Lấy 2 cặp bao ship chậm mọi miền tổ cuốc.

----------


## phuongmd

Lên nào. Đói quá. 
Ray SKF còn 1 cặp. 
Đồng hồ so chân què mặt vàng còn 1 chiếc.

----------


## phuongmd

Vẫn là món cũ: bể rửa siêu âm. 
Sau khi cho ace trên facebook no xôi chán chè em để lại 1 ít hàng cho ae 4r.
Loại này khác với loại trên fb là có nắp đậy, đẹp zai như người lớn phù hợp rửa bằng dung dịch bay hơi, bốc mùi độc hại.
Đợt này em xúc được hàng rất đẹp, like new. Các cụ ủng hộ nhé.
Giá 500k 1c
Phương thức như cũ, các cụ soạn tin nhắn chuyển tiền theo cú pháp
Tên (không dấu) dấu cách số lượng dấu cách số đt
Còn 17 con

----------

Diyodira, nhatson

----------


## huanpt

đậu móa trước mua cho cố, không đẹp bằng đợt này. Chẳng lẽ lại mua  :Confused:

----------

phuongmd

----------


## phuongmd

> đậu móa trước mua cho cố, không đẹp bằng đợt này. Chẳng lẽ lại mua


Bốc máy lên thể hiện bản lĩnh đi cụ. Haha, em sắp tóm đc cụ thứ 2 rồi. Còn 16 con ạ

----------


## Totdo

lấy 1 bể siêu âm đẹp nhất trong đám, bác chủ chọn giúp nhé

Minh O935417382

----------


## phuongmd

> lấy 1 bể siêu âm đẹp nhất trong đám, bác chủ chọn giúp nhé
> 
> Minh O935417382


Em đang chọn hoa hậu để gửi bác Tốt
Thank bác. Món tiền này em tặng 4r, nơi gắn bó.
Bác vui lòng chuyển khoản vào tk admin nhé. Mong 4r nhận món quà nhỏ của em

----------


## vufree

Em 1 con nhé Anh Phương

----------

phuongmd

----------


## Totdo

> Em đang chọn hoa hậu để gửi bác Tốt
> Thank bác. Món tiền này em tặng 4r, nơi gắn bó.
> Bác vui lòng chuyển khoản vào tk admin nhé. Mong 4r nhận món quà nhỏ của em


Em xin stk admin vào tin nhắn hoặc inbox

Minh O935417382

----------


## ali35

> Vẫn là món cũ: bể rửa siêu âm. 
> Sau khi cho ace trên facebook no xôi chán chè em để lại 1 ít hàng cho ae 4r.
> Loại này khác với loại trên fb là có nắp đậy, đẹp zai như người lớn phù hợp rửa bằng dung dịch bay hơi, bốc mùi độc hại.
> Đợt này em xúc được hàng rất đẹp, like new. Các cụ ủng hộ nhé.
> Giá 500k 1c
> Phương thức như cũ, các cụ soạn tin nhắn chuyển tiền theo cú pháp
> Tên (không dấu) dấu cách số lượng dấu cách số đt
> Còn 17 con


Em lấy 2 cái nhá,nhờ bác chủ lựa cái nào ngoại hình ngon chút nha,mai em chuyển tiền cho bác

----------


## Himd

đăng ký 1 cái nhé

----------


## phuongmd

Anh Huề ơi anh ngủ chưa???

----------


## ppgas

bác Phương gửi con đẹp nhì cho em nhé  :Smile:

----------


## CNC abc

Mình mua 1 cái, bác chủ cho xin số tk vào inbox nhé, mai em chuyển tiền. bác lựa dùm cái ngoại hình đẹp nhé.

----------


## congnt

Bao nhiêu bộ vậy bác

----------


## CNC abc

Em chuyển tiền cho bác rồi. Tks bác.

----------


## Tuancoi

Em lấy 1 cái bể rửa siêu âm nhé anh Phương

----------


## phuongmd

> Bao nhiêu bộ vậy bác


Những bộ này đã bán hết

Bể siêu âm đã bán hết (chờ bác Vũ ca sĩ liên hệ lại nhé)
Thanks

----------


## CNC PRO

> Em đang chọn hoa hậu để gửi bác Tốt
> Thank bác. Món tiền này em tặng 4r, nơi gắn bó.
> Bác vui lòng chuyển khoản vào tk admin nhé. Mong 4r nhận món quà nhỏ của em


Đã nhận được 500K từ bạn Totdo.
Cảm ởn sự ủng hộ của hai bạn  :Smile:

----------


## vufree

Bấm vào đâu để lấy được số tài khoản của Bác Phuong Các Cụ nhẩy?

----------


## Trucvt

em gạch 1 cái bể rửa siêu âm nhé. Check hộ em cái ngon, em qua lấy sau ạ. Thanks/Trực VT

----------


## phuongpham1190

Mai e qua lay mot be sieu am nhu da nhan tin anhe

----------


## katum573

> MS57
> Đồng hồ so chân gập. 
> Hàng mới ko hộp, rất nhạy, độ chính xác cao. 
> Có 2 con mitutoyo độ cx 1um giá 500k
> 1 mớ peakcook mặt trắng cx 0.001mm giá 450k. 
> Kính mời các cụ. 
> Đính kèm 33646
> Đính kèm 33647


Bác còn đồng hồ chân gập nào không để em 1 cái.

----------


## vanminh989

> Bác còn đồng hồ chân gập nào không để em 1 cái.



Em có 1 chiêc peacok, trước mua của bác graynguyen, hàng sư tầm, nay cần hoàn thành nốt dự án nên nhượng lại nếu bác cần 
inbox sdt 01689968293

xin lôi bác phuongmd . em hấp tấp quá, vào làm nhẵng topic của bác

----------


## Totdo

Đã nhận bể rửa siêu âm nhé bác chủ, hàng quá đẹp, có hàng đẹp như vậy lớn hơn để em 1 cái nữa nhé.
Thank bác chủ

----------


## phuongmd

Khớp nối 12, hàng hot luôn, rất nhiều cụ hỏi
Đầu còn lại tùy chọn với 8, 10, 14. Các cụ có yêu cầu lắp với đầu nào thì ib nha. 
Hàng họ rất đẹp. 170k 1 chiếc

----------


## phuongmd

Dao khoan giống như lần trước.  Con này phay bóng nhôm đúng bài luôn
Chuôi 3.17mm
1 đùm 2.2 ký. Mua cả đùm 1.5tr. Mua lẻ 800k 1kg.

----------


## phuongmd

AC servo Yaskawa 200w SIGMA V đi kèm hộp số harmonic size 17, TSD chưa biết.
Phần vỏ nhôm hơi sớt sát nhưng lòng mề cực đẹp.
Giá 3.5tr cả bộ đủ giây giắc cắm mua về xài luôn.
Làm trục A thần thánh.




Bàn phím công nghiệp Hàn quốc, tích hợp sẵn chuột, gọn nhẹ, nhấn êm ái, đê mê luôn
150k/1c

----------


## phuongmd

Phím hết. Servo còn 1 bộ. Nhanh tay các cụ.

----------


## dobinh1961

Đánh dấu có lúc dùng đến

----------


## legiao

> AC servo Yaskawa 200w SIGMA V đi kèm hộp số harmonic size 17, TSD chưa biết.
> Phần vỏ nhôm hơi sớt sát nhưng lòng mề cực đẹp.
> Giá 3.5tr cả bộ đủ giây giắc cắm mua về xài luôn.
> Làm trục A thần thánh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bàn phím công nghiệp Hàn quốc, tích hợp sẵn chuột, gọn nhẹ, nhấn êm ái, đê mê luôn
> 150k/1c


Bàn phím hàn gỏ chử việt phải nhấn phím shift à bác

----------


## phuongmd

2 bàn hút chân không của đức
Kích thước vùng hút khoảng 380x90.
Hàng đẹp như hình.
400k 1 chiếc

----------


## Gamo

Anh Phương Mại Dâm cho em đăng ký 2 cái bàn hút nhe

----------


## mtle5554

Share e 1 cái được không bác Gamo?

----------

puskinu

----------


## Gamo

Ui, xin lỗi bác là mình cần 2 cái. Có gì bác tự chế cũng đc mà, do mình đang nhiều việc nên ko chế thôi

----------


## trucnguyen

> AC servo Yaskawa 200w SIGMA V đi kèm hộp số harmonic size 17, TSD chưa biết.
> Phần vỏ nhôm hơi sớt sát nhưng lòng mề cực đẹp.
> Giá 3.5tr cả bộ đủ giây giắc cắm mua về xài luôn.
> Làm trục A thần thánh.
> Đính kèm 44384
> Đính kèm 44385
> Đính kèm 44386


Bộ này còn không bác.

----------


## phuongmd

Còn bộ này
Driver 100w, motor 50w đẹp long lanh. 
Harmonic size 14

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## trucnguyen

Bộ này hơi nhỏ, thanks bác.

----------


## phuongmd

Một cơ số biến tần 3.7, 5.5kw đẹp như mới
Giá 2.8tr và 3.8tr
Bán lấy xèng ăn tết

----------


## lineage2

Bộ driver 100w và motor 50w bao nhiêu thế bác.

----------


## garynguyen

Mấy con E720 đẹp quá  :Cool:

----------


## phuongmd

Làm tủ còn dư vài con biến tần 2.2kw, 0.75kw, 0.4kw. Đẹp như mới. 
E720 2.2kw. 2.2tr

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Biến tần 0.4kw, 0.75kw giá sao anh ?

----------


## phuongmd

0.75 hết r
Còn 3.7kw 3tr và 400w 800k
Mới chưa tì vết. Lẫn hàng mới khó phân biệt.

----------


## dobinh1961

biến tần đẹp quá

----------


## TNK

Biến tần 400w còn k bác, cần 4 cái

----------


## phuongmd

Có 4 con 400w cho bác TNK

4 con 5.5kw cho các bác chạy củ đục. Dàn này quá ngon cho máy 8 đầu. 
3.5tr 1 con. Mua cả em giảm giá. 


Ngoài ra có thêm các loại E520 1.5kw, 3.7kw
Bác nào cần Zalo trực tiếp. Bận quá ko đăng hết được.

----------


## solero

0.75 cụa em đâu???

----------


## phuongmd

Biến tần 200w chạy spindle của bác Quảng. Mặt mùi ko còn nhưng lòng mề mới đét. 
Đã cài đặt 400hz công tắc ngoài, về chỉ việc cắm bob Mach3.
Đôi khi hình thức áo quần ko quan trọng. Hehe 300k. 


750w của chú Vân Du còn 1 con Mitsubishi xem Zalo nhé

----------


## phuongmd

2 chiếc bàn hút đẹp
500k 1c

----------


## GORLAK

E lấy 2 cái bàn hút nhé, cho e thêm ít thông tin kích thước

----------


## ali35

> E lấy 2 cái bàn hút nhé, cho e thêm ít thông tin kích thước


Bác chia e 1 cái đưoc hem

----------


## phuongmd

Bác ali35 chờ vài hôm nữa sẽ có

----------


## ali35

> Bác ali35 chờ vài hôm nữa sẽ có


vấn đề e làm biếng chuyển khoản,hi hi định ké bác gỏlak vì gần nhà bác ấy
vậy e chờ đơt sau

----------


## Hung rau

Bác Phương khi nào về bàn hút nữa ưu tiên dùm mình 2 cái nhé, đợi hoài hụt hoài he he!

----------


## GORLAK

Bác ali cần ghé e coi, e có 1 cái loại khác

----------


## phuongmd

Biến tần nhỏ 0.2kw yaskawa 500k
Con to LS 0.75kw vào 1 pha 1tr. 
Bác nào quan tâm em chụp kỹ. Hàng siêu đẹp.

----------


## ali35

> Bác ali cần ghé e coi, e có 1 cái loại khác


để hôm nào chạy ngang ghé bác nha,aloo trước

----------


## phuongmd

2 bộ full combo AC Servo vừa tháo máy còn nóng hổi, đẹp ko tì vết, bao test, đầy đủ giắc cáp. 3tr 1 bộ.






P/s: Biến tần E720 2.2kw, 3.7kw, 5.5kw đẹp long lanh vừa về nhiều.
Bác nào cần inboc Zalo nhé.

----------


## phuongmd

Bàn hút chân không giá 5.7 ko ship
Kích thước mặt hút 500x600. Hình ảnh đang chiến đấu tại bãi nên dơ. Về tắm sạch sẽ đen bóng. Đẹp ko tì vết.

----------


## katerman

Lại hút nữa kìa bác @Gamo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, giá 5.7k thì em lấy mà 5.7tr thì em chạy

----------


## hoahong102

những 57kg, nặng kinh, bác phương có loại 400k như lần trước em gạch 2 cái nhá

----------


## Gamo

Lấy đi bác... ngoài bãi bán giá gấp đôi giá anh Phương Mại Dâm đấy

----------


## hoahong102

hôm trước có người gạ mình 12triệu cái bàn này, giá này quá ngon, mà mình ko nghĩ ra làm gì với nó mới chết, vừa nặng mà thấy lạ, thôi cứ là chờ cái loại nhôm mấy kg thôi, rẻ lại tiện

----------


## phuongmd

Plc fx3uc64mt
Pull up.

----------


## Trung Le

Hình với cả ảnh..hoa hết cả mắt.. :Cool:

----------


## phuongmd

Pull up 1.5 củ

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh Phương có con nào 40Krpm , đầu cắt bạc đạn hoàn hảo không anh ? mấy em 60Krpm em đã có rồi à.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Pull up 1.5 củ


Để em 1 củ nhe

----------


## phuongmd

Hàng họ của bác Hung rau để quên nha em bác qua mà lấy nhé.

----------


## trucnguyen

Em đăng ký 01 cái như zalo nhé.
Sáng mai em chuyển tiền cho bác.

----------


## skydn

> Hàng họ của bác Hung rau để quên nha em bác qua mà lấy nhé.
> Đính kèm 56996
> Đính kèm 56997


cái này là  cái gì vây bác

----------


## Gamo

> Hàng họ của bác Hung rau để quên nha em bác qua mà lấy nhé.
> Đính kèm 56996
> Đính kèm 56997


Đại da Hung rau chơi dữ thiệt...

----------


## phuongmd

Bác Anh Khôi liên lạc lại giúp mình để gửi đồ nhé. Zalo trôi mất bác rồi. Thanks

----------


## Hoang Nhat

> Một cơ số biến tần 3.7, 5.5kw đẹp như mới
> Giá 2.8tr và 3.8tr
> Bán lấy xèng ăn tết
> Đính kèm 54008
> 
> Đính kèm 54009
> 
> Đính kèm 54010


Anh Phương còn biến tần 1.5kw/380v không anh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Em có được tấm không chân nào không bác

----------


## phuongmd

Còn 2 cục bác Hải. 
2 cục này dài hơn so với tụi em hay bán. Dài khoảng 500. Bác xem lại hình trước rõ hơn. 
Định cất đi để nghịch nhưng đang nghèo nên bán luôn. 
Cả cặp 1.2tr

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Còn 2 cục bác Hải. 
> 2 cục này dài hơn so với tụi em hay bán. Dài khoảng 500. Bác xem lại hình trước rõ hơn. 
> Định cất đi để nghịch nhưng đang nghèo nên bán luôn. 
> Cả cặp 1.2tr


Có ngắn ngắn thì e lấy nhe

----------


## phuongmd

Bác Hải hủy gạch mời các bác. Come on!!! 
Kích thước bao chính xác 120x500



> Anh Phương có con nào 40Krpm , đầu cắt bạc đạn hoàn hảo không anh ? mấy em 60Krpm em đã có rồi à.


Để hôm nào trời mưa mát mẻ rủ mấy lão director Samsung thịt chó xong nó rã máy a bán nha chú Nam

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## phuongmd

Treo lên trước. Mai up sau.

----------


## ITlangtu

> 2 chiếc bàn hút đẹp
> 500k 1c
> Đính kèm 56131


Anh cho em hỏi bộ bàn này không anh hoặc còn bàn nào 300X400mm

----------


## phuongmd

Còn vài bộ 200w
Sigma 2   2.5tr
Sigma 5   2.8tr (có thắng)
Tất cả hàng họ rất đẹp, đày đủ dây giắc, mua về xài luôn.

----------


## scara.arm

Anh Phương cho em gạch bộ Sigma-5 tới 9h sáng mai như nội dung SMS nhé. (ĐT số đuôi xxxx.xxx. 381).
Xin cảm ơn.

----------


## jeanvaljean

Sigma 5 con bộ nào ko anh oi

----------


## hatien

spindle này giá sao vậy a.thông số kĩ thuật

----------


## hatien

> Update lại chút. BT đã bán hết.
> 
> 
> Mắt bác tinh quá đấy. Cái đó là đầu BT40 NIKKEN NPU-8 của Nhật, kẹp mũi khoan 0.3 đến 8mm đó bác.
> Mình ko biết giá nên ko biết bán bao nhiêu cả. Bác có gì đổi ko? hôm trước thấy bác có nhiều cục này lắm, giờ bác còn ko ah?


con spindle này giá sao a cho thông số kĩ thuật

----------


## Diyodira

> con spindle này giá sao a cho thông số kĩ thuật


hỏi 1 lần đủ rồi, có số thì gọi 1 tiếng đi, hay là up dùm để họ up lại, dị ứng với ông này thiệt?

----------


## phuongmd

> Sigma 5 con bộ nào ko anh oi


Còn vài bộ nhưng thiếu cáp động lực 5 pins cho loại có phanh.




> con spindle này giá sao a cho thông số kĩ thuật


Motor BLDC Nakanishi EM3060J
Đầu kẹp NR5100 Nakanishi -> Google nha.
http://hanoicnc.vn/sp/motor-bldc-nakanishi/

----------


## phuongmd

2 combo nhôm nặng trịch
2 ray độc lập bản 15, vitme 15 bước 10 hàng Samic THK, lòng mề sáng choang
Mặt bích servo 400w
Combo dài hành trình 610mm, ngắn 300mm
Cạp với nhau rất phù hợp làm trục XZ cho router. 
Dài 2.1tr
Ngắn 1.5tr
Cả 2 bo ship. Qua nhà chở bo cafe. Các bác alo vì em ít online
Thanks.

----------


## phuongmd

Biến tần 3.7kw điện 220v 400hz. Đẹp, nguyên bản, test kỹ. 2.650k

----------


## phuongmd

Vừa tháo tủ, đẹp như ngọc trinh 1.8tr

----------


## phuongmd

Cặp hút hít dài thê thảm. 
Rộng 120mm
Dài 700mm, em đặt cạnh con 400mm ngày trước các bác hay mua để dễ hình dung. 
Chiếc bé vẫn giá cũ 500k
Cặp chân dài 1.800 cả cặp

----------


## pvkhai

Chiếc bé vẫn giá cũ 500k: là chiếc 400mm phải không bác chủ, nếu phải thì gạch nhé.

----------


## phuongmd

> Chiếc bé vẫn giá cũ 500k: là chiếc 400mm phải không bác chủ, nếu phải thì gạch nhé.


Đúng rồi cụ. 
Cụ zalo nhé 0983603646

----------


## phuongmd

Biếm tần vfd-m công suất 750w 400hz, hình thức đẹp, ko sứt vỡ, thiếu 2 nắp trên dưới. Đã test kỹ. 600k

----------


## phuongmd

Cáp Ezi servo trọn bộ,  nguyên bản, đẹp như mới, dài 2 mét, có cả giắc nguồn, giắc 20 pin loại chạy xung chiều, số lượng có hạn, giá cực cool 125k 1 bộ. 
Zalo 0983603646

----------


## phuongmd

Còn ít kẹp phôi Mistumi MC01-1. Lực kẹp lớn, phù hợp gia công tấm phẳng, tháo lắp nhanh.
Kích thước và thông số xem link https://us.misumi-ec.com/vona2/detai...ssuCode=MC01-1
250k / 1 chục

----------


## phuongmd

Kẹp phôi còn một ít, nhanh tay các cụ.

----------


## phuongmd

Kẹp nhựa còn một ít, nhanh tay các cụ.

----------


## ktshung

em gạch 10 kep phôi nhé, cho em stk vcb em chuyen tiền ạ

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch 10 kẹp phôi nhé

----------


## phuongmd

OK 2 cụ đã gói

----------

phuocminhhoa

----------


## changingforlife

Còn kẹp không, em lấy 10 cái nhé bác.



> OK 2 cụ đã gói

----------


## phuongpham1190

> OK 2 cụ đã gói


Cho em 1 chục mai lên lấy cáp ezi rồi lấy luôn bác phương nhé

----------


## thaibinhcnc

em ngọc trinh v1000 còn ko ship cho e về mần a ơi.

----------


## sonnc1990

> Cáp Ezi servo trọn bộ,  nguyên bản, đẹp như mới, dài 2 mét, có cả giắc nguồn, giắc 20 pin loại chạy xung chiều, số lượng có hạn, giá cực cool 125k 1 bộ. 
> Zalo 0983603646


Cáp cho motor ezi còn không bác để e 2 bộ với

----------


## phuongmd

Up
Còn một ít cáp Ezi Servo
Có chục bộ cáp động lực + encoder Sigma V 200W, 400W, dài 7 mét, dây silicon cực đẹp
Loại có thắng 250k 1 bộ
Loại không thắng 200k 1 bộ
Chi tiết qua Zalo

----------


## hung1706

Em lấy 2 bộ cáp ezi và jack 20pin nha bác chủ. Inbox stk giúp em ạ

----------


## dangthiencam

> Update lại chút. BT đã bán hết.
> 
> 
> Mình ko biết giá nên ko biết bán bao nhiêu cả. Bác có gì đổi ko? hôm trước thấy bác có nhiều cục này lắm, giờ bác còn ko ah?


em này có cả thay dao tự động đúng không bác, full com bô cả biến tần là tầm bao nhiêu ấy bác ơi?

----------


## viaimacota

ship cho 2 bộ động lực+ encoder sigma v 400w dài 7m. gửi stk qua số dđ bên dưới

----------


## phuongmd

> ship cho 2 bộ động lực+ encoder sigma v 400w dài 7m. gửi stk qua số dđ bên dưới


Đã bán hết, còn cable Panasonic A4, A5 dài 6m, siêu mới.

----------


## viaimacota

> Đã bán hết, còn cable Panasonic A4, A5 dài 6m, siêu mới.


Nhanh như hàng đấu giá.

----------


## tuannt

Còn kẹp phôi mitsumi không bác

----------


## phuongmd

> Còn kẹp phôi mitsumi không bác


Kẹp phôi còn khoảng 2 chục cái

----------


## phuongmd

Kẹp phôi inox mới chưa xài. To hơn loại lần trước. 
35k 1 cái




Ezi servo size 56L hàng đẹp bao test đầy đủ giắc cáp.
Loại này momen tốc thấp rất ok. Tương đương ACservo 400w
Hình dưới chụp lúc đang tháo
1tr 1 bộ

----------


## phuongmd

Ezi servo size 56L hàng đẹp bao test đầy đủ giắc cáp.
Loại này momen tốc thấp rất ok. Tương đương ACservo 400w
Hình dưới chụp lúc đang tháo
1tr 1 bộ

Update
Còn 3 bộ size 56L chưa ai gạch. Giá 1tr
Bác nào hôm trước gạch 2 bộ cho xin lại thông tin. 
Ezi Size60 sắp về. Giá dự tính 1tr2. Quá rẻ rách cho 1 con cnc rẻ tiền. 
Nakanishi sắp về. 
J2S 70A về nhiều

----------


## kzam

Bác có bán đầu jack j2 ko ạ?

----------


## phuongmd

> Bác có bán đầu jack j2 ko ạ?


Có gần 1 tạ

----------

kzam

----------


## phuongmd

Update
Ezi 56L đã hết. (còn 2 bộ bác có số đuôi 877)
Còn 1 bộ 60L cho bác gì hồi sáng hỏi. 

Bác nào cần ezi book mình dắt trước. Thanks

----------


## phuongmd

Còn vài bộ YASKAWA SIGMA5
1.5kw - 8tr2
2.0kw - 9tr6
Hàng họ cực đẹp, mùi thơm phức.

----------


## phuongmd

Driver sigma2 cực đẹp giá cool





Còn vài bộ bán chốt lời. Hàng samsnng cực đẹp
Chỉ có driver nhưng đủ giắc
1.5kw 4tr2
750w 3tr2
400w 2tr2
100w 800k
Liên hệ chữ ký.

----------

Ga con

----------


## phuongmd

Hộp số Harmonic đang ôm con motor servo 200W trước mua của bác Gary Nguyễn ko dùng đến giờ bán lại bằng giá mua 700k.

----------


## thuyên1982

> Đã bán hết, còn cable Panasonic A4, A5 dài 6m, siêu mới.


giá bao nhiêu vậy bác

----------


## phuongmd

3kw đẹp ngỡ ngàng. Hoàn hảo không tì vết. Full cáp giắc. Motor 1000rpm tua chậm, momen khủng. Date 2012 quá mới. Giá ĐÃ BÁN.

----------

Ga con

----------


## phuongmd

Bàn hút chân không Germany, giá vẫn như ngày xưa 1tr 1 cặp. Có 1 cặp, ai cần lấy thêm alo.



Nguồn sịn Meanwell, cực đẹp 5v26a
Lẻ 70k 1c
3 con 200k
5 con trở lên 60k 1c

----------


## phuongmd

Mạch chuyển đổi xung Mach3 cho servo Yaskawa Sigma3
Hiện nay có nhiều AC servo Sigma3 trên thị trường giá rất rẻ. Vì tính năng không tương thích với dạng xugn của BOB Mach3 nên không thể kết nối BOB Mach3 với Driver Sigma3.
Mình làm mạch chuyển đổi này đóng sẵn luôn trong connector CN1 rất nhỏ gọn, tính năng chuyển đổi xung Mach3 sang dạng xung vi sai.
Kết quả như video.


Connector 50pin đã hàn sẵn, cáp dài 1 mét 150k



Các bác nào muốn tự hàn lấy có thể mua mạch về hàn, rất đơn giản. Giá 50k 1 mạch cả linh kiện


Cảm ơn anh em xem, mong anh em ủng hộ.

----------

Ga con, huyquynhbk, VanToan234

----------


## phuongmd

Bộ phát xung test servo, step linh tinh phèng.
Chức năng phát các loại xung dương, xung âm, xung vi sai.
Tích hợp công cụ trợ giúp tra cứu tham số cài đặt, chân kết nối, cảnh báo... của các thể loại sero. Như một cuốn cẩm nang giúp anh em ko phải lọ mọ đọc tìm trên mạng.
Đính kèm 78062

Firmware open source mở, sơ đồ mạch tại link sau: http://hanoicnc.vn/downloads/firmwares/
anh em rành arduino có thể tự phát triển thêm.
Hướng dẫn sử dụng tại link sau: http://hanoicnc.vn/downloads/firmwar...g_dan_PG01.pdf
Giá 750k 1 bộ.

----------

huanpt, TigerHN, VanToan234

----------


## phuongmd

Nguồn cài tủ Cosel 24v 10A 20A.
M mua ít về vừa lắp tủ vừa bán lại. Loại này lắp tủ cho mình thì các bác nên xài. Cực đẹp.
10A 400k
20A 650k

----------


## sang

Xin chào

Tôi cần bán 1 số cán dao và dụng cụ đo lường như sau:












DDJNR 2020K-1506 (Kyocera)	500,000
KGBAR 2020K22-15 (Kyocera)	500,000
H490 E90AX D20-3-W20-09 (Iscar)	1,000,000
Đồng hồ so chân (Mitutoyo)	700,000
Đế nam châm (Noga)	600,000

Ai cần liên hệ mình nha

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Driver j2s 70A giá nhiêu bạn

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Xin chào
> 
> Tôi cần bán 1 số cán dao và dụng cụ đo lường như sau:
> Đính kèm 78097
> Đính kèm 78098
> Đính kèm 78099
> Đính kèm 78100
> Đính kèm 78101
> Đính kèm 78102
> ...


Đế nam châm ship COD không bạn ? mình ở Vũng Tàu

----------


## sang

> Đế nam châm ship COD không bạn ? mình ở Vũng Tàu


Gia nay ko bao gom tien ship a nha.
E o tphcm
0392552514

----------

